# Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [Update 19.09.18 - Warnmeldung von Amazon/Sony]



## INU.ID (12. Dezember 2016)

*Wichtiges Update - 19.08.2018*


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sony informiert Käufer über Amazon, das die Sony  Konyon VTC 6 explizit nicht in E-Zigaretten verwendet werden dürfen.
> 
> Hintergrund: die Akkus wurden gern gekauft, Dank der  3000mAh und der 30A*.
> Diese 30 A liefert der Akku aber nur in temperaturgeregelten Akkupacks,  ohne diese Regelelektronik darf der Akku nur mit 15A belastet werden.  Diese 15A überschreitet man mit einem DualCoil Setup sehr rasch.


*Dazu die Nachricht von Amazon:*


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Sie hatten diese(n) Artikel auf Amazon.de gekauft:
> 
> ...



Und die Nachricht/den Artikel von Sony:


> *Vorsicht: Die Verwendung des Sony Li-Ion-Akku in eCigarettes und Vape Pens ist nicht ratsam.*
> 
> Für  Sony hat die Sicherheit unserer Kunden Priorität. Uns ist vor kurzem  aufgefallen, dass einige Leute unsere zylindrischen  Lithium-Ionen-VTC-Zellen (&#8222;Li-Ionen-Zellen&#8220 in einer Weise verwenden,  die von Sony nicht für diesen Einsatz beabsichtigt wurde: In eCigarettes  und Vape Pens. Sony hat Li-Ion Zellen in eCigarettes und Vape Pens nicht getestet.  Aufgrund der hohen Leistung erfordern Sony Li-Ion-Zellen  Sicherheitsvorsichtsmaßnahmen und -mechanismen, um ihre Verwendung zu  schützen. Sony hat keine Kenntnis davon, dass eCigarettes oder Vape Pens  über derartige Sicherheitsmechanismen verfügen. Der Missbrauch von Sony Li-Ion-Zellen in eCigarettes und Vape Pens  kann dazu führen, dass ein ernsthaftest Risiko für persönliches Eigentum  und Sicherheit entsteht.
> 
> Die Sony Li-Ion-Zellen werden an Hersteller verkauft und sollen  Produkte wie Elektrowerkzeuge, in denen bestimmte  Sicherheitsvorkehrungen und -mechanismen integriert.


Quelle: Access Denied

Quell-Beitrag:Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. &quot;Fake-Akkus&quot; !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)





*Update 02/2018:*

Wie sich herausgestellt hat, ist die Situation bei Smartphone-Akkus mindestens genau so schlimm.

Siehe zb. diesen Focus-Bericht (aus 2015!!!): 12 von 12 Ersatzakkus keine Originale: Amazon mit gefalschten Samsung-Akkus uberschwemmt - FOCUS Online

*Alle Samsung Akkus bei Amazon waren gefälscht: Gefaelschte Samsung Akkus Archives -*



*Original Beitrag:*

Servus.

Viele wissen es vermutlich schon, viele aber augenscheinlich noch nicht: Nicht alles was man im Netz kaufen kann ist das wonach es ausschaut.

Kurzer Überblick:

Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach verschiedenen Akku-Zellen der Bauform 18650. Hierbei handelt es sich um Li-Ion Akkus die teilweise enorme Leistung abgeben können. Die Angaben sind einmal die Spannung, in der Regel 3,6 bzw. 3,7 Volt. Dann gibt es die Angabe zur Kapazität, zb. 2000mAh oder 3000mAh. Das bedeutet, ein solcher Akku kann zb. eine Stunde lang 2000mA abgeben (mAh = Milliamperestunden). Und dann gibt es eine Angabe zur Leistungsfähigkeit (Ladung/Entladung) der Akkus, also wie schnell sie die gespeicherte Leistung abgeben (oder beim laden aufnehmen) können. Dieser Wert wird in der Regel mit "C" angegeben, was für "Current" steht. Ein 2500mAh Akku mit einer max. Entladung von 1C kann also mit 2500mA bzw. 2,5 Ampere belastet werden. Ein Hochleistungsakku mit zb. 10C Entladung kann mit dem 10fachen seiner gespeicherten Leistung belastet werden. Bei einem 2500mAh Akku wären das also 10x2,5= 25 Ampere. Die Angaben zum möglichen Ladestrom bzw. Entladestrom sind in der Regel getrennt angegeben, und der Wert zum laden ist normalerweise immer geringer. Möglich wäre zb. eine Angabe: max. Entladung (Discharge) mit 10C, und eine maximale Ladung (Charge) mit 2C.

Jetzt gibt es im Netz viele Angebote von Akkus, bei denen leider nicht mal im Ansatz drin steckt, was drauf steht. Gerade bei den sehr verbreiteten 18650-Zellen gibt es hier eine regelrechte Schwemme an Schrott-Akkus. Das ist zwar auch schon gefährlich, aber noch nicht ganz so schlimm. Die meisten dieser Akkus lassen sich, wenn man sich nur ein wenig auskennt, schon vorher als Fake erkennen. Zb. werden solche Akkus mit bis zu 9900mAh angeboten. Es gibt aber aktuell aus technischen Gründen gar keine Zellen mit mehr als ca. 3500mAh, bzw. ist es technisch nicht möglich mehr in diese Bauform rein zupacken. Also sind schon mal alle mit mehr angegebener Kapazität ein Fake.

Ein weiteres Indiz ist der Preis. Wenn ein Akku zb. nur ein Viertel dessen kostet, was er bei einem namenhaften Hersteller kosten soll, dann stimmt hier irgendetwas nicht. Es gibt eben keinen zb. 3000mAh 18650er Akku für 1&#8364;, wenn der günstigste Marken-Akku mit dieser Kapazität 4-5&#8364; kosten würde. Diese ganzen roten Ultrafire-Zellen zb., auf denen 3000mAh steht, sind solche Akkus. Da stecken in der Regel nicht mehr als 500-750mAh drin. Eigentlich sind alle dieser Akkus mit "Fire" in Namen Schrott. (bzw. ist dort der Name durchaus Programm)

Solche Fake-Akkus werden in der Regel so hergestellt, das man einfach einen kleineren Akku in ein 18650-Gehäuse packt (und den Rest mit zb. Sand auffüllt). Akkuception quasi. 

Siehe zb:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOshOXcSkDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JzzfzGJpUS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bzw:
18650 fake - YouTube

Fake 18650 - Google-Suche

Fake electronics - Google-Suche

Was es einem hier erleichtert solche Fakes zu erkennen ist, dass sie immer ein bestimmtes aussehen haben, und ihren eigenen Firmennamen. So weit, so schlecht.

Jetzt gibt es aber noch ein schlimmeres Problem, nämlich Fake-Akkus die bekannten Marken-Akkus nachempfunden wurden, bzw. diesen auch optisch entsprechen. Hier kann der Fake sich quasi im Gewand eines beliebigen Marken-Akkus verstecken. Gestern erst wieder bin ich über ein Angebot auf ebay gestoßen, wo ein privater Verkäufer aus Deutschland über 70 solcher augenscheinlichen Fake-Akkus in mehreren Auktionen anbietet, zu einem SK von 2&#8364; pro Stück. Aufgefallen ist es mir natürlich einmal am Preis, denn die Zelle der diese Fake-Akkus nachempfunden sind, kostet normalerweise 6-8&#8364; im Online-Handel (tlw. auch noch mehr). Aber gut, manchmal verkaufen Menschen Artikel auch deutlich unter Wert, einfach um sie schnell loszuwerden. Der Preis kann also ein Indiz sein, aber muß nicht immer zu 100% auf einen "Betrug" hindeuten. Richtig misstrauisch wurde ich dann aber, als ich mir die Bilder anschaute, und versuchte die Akkus im Netz zu finden, um zu schauen was sie normal kosten - und wie sie original aussehen. Dabei ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Aufdruck auf der Zelle zwar zu 99% dem Original entsprach, auf den original Zellen aber im Logo noch der Name des Herstellers stand - und genau das fehlte bei dem ebay-Angebot auf den Bildern.

Was die Sache jetzt so gefährlich macht?

Zb. benutzen viele E-Raucher solche Akkus in ihren Mods. Ich bin selbst Sub-Ohm Raucher, nutze also einen E-Verdampfer, der relativ viel Leistung bietet, und damit die Zellen sehr stark belastet. In solche Geräte darf man also nur Akkus stecken, die für solche Belastungen auch wirklich gedacht sind. Auch gibt es viele LED-Taschenlampen, die sehr hohe Ansprüche an die Akkus stellen. Auch hier wird mit hohen Leistungen gearbeitet. Steckt man hier einen deutlich zu schwachen Fake-Akku rein, dann kann das sehr schnell sehr gefährlich werden. Im besten Fall schafft der Akku es einfach nicht die Leistung zu liefern, der Dampf kommt nur schwach, oder die LED-Taschenlampe wird schnell dunkler. Das ist dann zwar ärgerlich, aber gut.

Die andere Möglichkeit ist, das der Akku sich wegen der enormen Last erhitzt, anfängt auszugasen, und dann im schlimmsten Fall Feuer fängt, oder sogar explodiert. Schon das ausgasen kann gefährlich werden, wenn das Gerät (zb. Taschenlampe) keine dafür nötigen Öffnungen besitzt. Was passiert wenn sich ein solcher Akku entzündet, oder sogar explodiert, kann sich ja jeder selbst vorstellen. Samsung hat mit dem Note 7 ja quasi Pionier-Arbeit geleistet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYRTgZcLFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ImSbVwqbJRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder hier (Achtung, nichts für schwache Nerven): 



Spoiler



Mobile Battery Exploded in Pocket - YouTube



Solche Akkus werden nicht nur in Taschenlampen und E-Verdampfern eingesetzt, sie kommen auch in USB-Powerbanken zum Einsatz, oder in den meisten Akkus von E-Fahrzeugen (E-Bikes, E-Rollern usw). Und hier wird es gerade dann gefährlich, wenn man selbst anfängt zu basteln. Dazu kommt nämlich noch, das viele der Elektronik-Artikel (Ladekontroller, Ladegeräte usw) ebenso von der Fake-Problematik betroffen sind. Das beliebteste Ladegerät zb. (Imax B6) wird ebenfalls massenweise als Fake verkauft. Angeboten werden diese Fakes ab ca. 15&#8364;, das Original kostet aber ab ca. 40-50&#8364;. Hier hat der Hersteller allerdings schnell reagiert, es gibt einmal ein Hologramm auf der Unterseite des Gerätes, und eine Nummer zum freirubbeln, mit der man auf der Webseite des Herstellers kontrollieren kann, ob es ein Original oder ein Fake ist.

Hier kommt aber noch ein weiteres Problem hinzu: Gute Fakes und schlechte Fakes. Es gibt durchaus Nachbauten/Fakes von Produkten, die "fast" so gut (und manchmal auch so sicher) wie das Original sind. Diese sind von den gefährlichen Fakes (zb. beim Ladegerät eine fehlende Schutzschaltung, fehlerhaftes Ladeverhalten usw) erstmal gar nicht zu unterscheiden (nicht mal beim Preis). Teilweise gibt es ein Produkt in 10-20 verschiedenen Variationen (Nachbauten von verschiedenen Fakern), und nur eine davon ist original, und vielleicht eine Hand voll weitere davon sind zumindest einigermaßen ungefährlich.

Und jetzt? Wie kann ich mir sicher sein?

Hier gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Die Erste ist, kauft einfach das Original. Und kauft bei einem seriösen und bekannten Händler. Der wird euch nämlich, in der Regel, auch nur das korrekte Produkt verkaufen. Es kann zwar passieren (und ist auch schon oft genug passiert), das auch dieser auf einen Zwischenhändler reinfällt. Aber ein seriöser Händler schaut in der Regel deutlich genauer hin, was er einkauft, und von wem er es einkauft.

Die andere Möglichkeit: Um Geld zu sparen wollt ihr bewusst einen Nachbau, bzw. die günstigere Version eines "Originals" kaufen. Technisch gesehen macht das bei sehr vielen Produkten ja auch Sinn. Hier müsst ihr dann aber IMMER im Vorfeld recherchieren. Schaut im Netz nach diesem Produkt, sucht nach Quellen die das Thema Fake bei diesem Produkt schon angesprochen haben, und sammelt Informationen dazu, woran man die Fakes erkennen kann. Hier einfach nur blind das günstigste Produkt auf ebay zu kaufen kann gut gehen, kann aber auch sehr schnell gefährlich werden. Gerade bei Produkten (Akkus, Ladegeräte, usw) die systembedingt das Potenzial haben, eure ganze Bude abzufackeln. Lasst solche Geräte zumindest die ersten paar mal im Betrieb nicht unbeaufsichtigt.

Und bei manchen Geräten empfiehlt es sich, erst gar kein Risiko einzugehen. Wenn euch zb. der Verdampfer um die Ohren fliegt, während ihr gerade genüsslich einen Zug Erdbeerdampf nehmt, dann wünscht ihr euch sehr schnell, ihr hättet lieber die 10-15&#8364; mehr für die Markenakkus ausgegeben.

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht an Akku-Tests: AkkuDB: Liste aller LiIon Akkus nach Akkugrosse / Format sortiert

Auch diese Seite ist sehr empfehlenswert (sehr detaillierte Tests): http://lygte-info.dk/

Direkt zu den Akkus: http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650IndividualTest UK.html

Weitermachen.

PS: Wer zum basteln o.ä. nach 18650-Zellen sucht, und Geld sparen möchte, der sollte nach gebrauchten (Marken-)Akkus von Marken-Notebooks schauen. Hier sind quasi immer Markenzellen verbaut (allerdings in der Regel keine Hochstrom-/High-Current Modelle!). Aufpassen muß man hier allerdings vor Ersatz-Akkus aus dem Zubehör. Wenn da zb. 10,8 bzw. 11,1Volt und 5200mAh drauf steht, was bedeuten würde das 6 Zellen (3S2P = 3x3,7V in Serie und 2x2600mAh parallel) a 2600mAh verbaut sein müssten, dann sind oft nur 2000mAh (1800-2200) Zellen drin. Das sollte man beim kaufen/bieten bedenken (natürlich auch wenn man einen günstigen Akku aus dem Zubehör für sein Notebook kaufen möchte 

PPS: Das Problem betrifft übrigens geschützte Akkus (mit PCB/integrierter Schutzschaltung) als auch ungeschützte Akkus.




*Update 05.08.2018*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6MfNVDydcbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Update 09.08.2018*

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele von PCGHX-Usern:



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Akku ist für *LG G5* erworben bei ebay für 12&#8364; - hatte mit ~1 Jahr gerechnet, lief aber nur 6 Monate
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Update 23.08.2018*


INU.ID schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt gibt es den ersten direkten Toten durch einen  explodierten Akku, der den Besitzer scheinbar mit einer solchen Wucht am  Oberkörper getroffen hat, dass die Person einen Tag später im  Krankenhaus gestorben ist. RTL-NEXT spricht sogar von einem "Schuß  direkt ins Herz":
> 
> Explosion von Akku-Ladegerät: Batterie schießt direkt ins Herz - Mann (26) tot!
> 
> ...


----------



## SFT-GSG (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Nun weis ich auch warum auf Batterien steht man soll Sie nicht öffnen, schützt vor Enttäuschung. Gefälschte Schuhe werden vom Zoll beschlagnahmt und vernichtet, aber solche Chinaböller dürfen verkauft werden....arm.


----------



## Todesklinge (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Besser zur echten Zigarette greifen, da gibt es keine Batterien :]


----------



## TollerHecht (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Geil legale Polenböller für Silvester hab mir direkt ein 10er Pack gegönnt, liegt schon unterm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Combi (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

bin selber dampfer.
habe etliche verschiedene dampfen von smok und wismec.
z.zt. ist die smok alien mein favorit,2x 18650er akkus drin.
ich nutze ausschliesslich die sony konion vtc5er,mit denen ist man auf der sicheren seite.
habe 14 akkus,die nur über das nitecore digital ladegerät geladen werden.
mit nem tfv8er,4er oder nem tfv8 baby,braucht man schon power.
wenn dann der fake akku drin ist,möchte ich die dampfe nicht in der hand halten....

dampfen ist nicht gesund,nikotin ist drin.
aber 3800 giftstoffe und kreberregende stoffe weniger als in ner kippe.
und ich habe über 27 jahre geraucht.
ich spare über 400 euro im monat und kann mir zubehör und nachschub für mein liquid kaufen,ohne ende.
und vor allem,meine lunge dankt es mir.


----------



## bschicht86 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Besser zur echten Zigarette greifen, da gibt es keine Batterien :]



Oder gar nicht erst qualmen. Ist am günstigsten und gesündesten. 

EDIT: Und Danke noch für den ausführlichen Artikel. Schon erschreckend, was alles unternommen wird, nur um billiger zu sein. In diesem Fall: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x oder gar nicht mehr.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Die Reaktion von einem aus meiner Klasse, dem ich das geschickt habe:
"Lol." "wollte mir auch mal neue akkus holen gut zu wissen das es da fakes gibt ^^"

-> INU.ID, hast zumindest hier dein Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Todesklinge (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Man muss sich mal den Aufwand vorstellen, überhaupt so schlechte Qualität zu produzieren!


----------



## bschicht86 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Man muss sich mal den Aufwand vorstellen, überhaupt so schlechte Qualität zu produzieren!



Man nehme Akkus, die keiner mehr haben will, Gehäuse von 18650ern, die aus irgendwelchen Qualitätsmängeln vom Band gefallen sind und ein paar "Kinderhände" und schon hat man eine kleine Fabrik von Akkus.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefÃ¤lschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



Combi schrieb:


> ich nutze ausschliesslich die sony konion vtc5er,mit denen ist man auf der sicheren seite.


Wenn man das Original erwischt, ja.

18650 fake - Google-Suche

Ich teste jeden einzelnen Akku nach Erhalt erstmal auf seine Kapazität. Aktuell noch mit einem "Foxnovo F-4S" in einem CDC-Durchlauf (Charge-Discharge-Charge) im Cap-Modus, und leider auch nur mit 500mA Last (mehr schafft der Lader nicht). Von meinem 75 Watt Verdampfer abgesehen, der "ab Werk" mit 2 verbauten (das Gerät ist verschraubt) Akkus kam, nutze ich die Zellen aktuell nur für mittelstarke Geräte (Powerbank, Akku-Beleuchtung und Taschenlampen), da reicht mir die Kapazitätsmessung noch. Zumal ich keine "Billig-Akkus" kaufe. Bei einigen meiner Geräte waren Ultrafire mit angeblich 3000mAh dabei, die haben nicht mal die Kapazitätsmessung mit dem Foxnovo überstanden (etwa die Hälfte hatte unter deutlich unter 500mAh oder funktionierte gar nicht, und wurde direkt entladen und entsorgt, die andere Hälfte hatte zwischen 500mAh und 750mAh, die nehm ich für sehr schwache LED-Lampen).

Aber wenn es wieder verfügbar ist, werde ich mir demnächst das *SkyRC MC3000* zulegen. Und damit werde ich mir dann für jeden Akku ein entsprechendes Diagramm anlegen. Für die Akkus mit denen ich mir einen Stromspeicher bauen möchte reicht das, da aufgrund der Menge an Akkus die Belastung jeder einzelnen Zelle eher gering ist. Und für High-Current Anwendungen werde ich mir einen entsprechenden Tester bauen lassen, um die Akkus kontrolliert einer starken Belastung aussetzen zu können. Das Risiko auf Fakes ist zwar sehr gering, wenn man Markenakkus bei namenhaften Händlern kauft, aber 100% sicher ist man eben auch hier nicht. Selbst bei den Markenakkus gibt es ja tlw. eine nicht gerade geringe Streuung. Da gehe ich dann doch lieber auf Nummer sicher.

Lieber eine kontrollierte "Sprengung", als Nachts vom Rauchmelder geweckt zu werden. 



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Man muss sich mal den Aufwand vorstellen, überhaupt so schlechte Qualität zu produzieren!



Aufwand = Arbeitsstunden. Und genau die sind in manchen Teilen der Welt sehr sehr günstig. Wie ich in den letzten 10 Jahren meiner "weltweiten Internetz-Einkäufe" gesehen habe, wird quasi alles gefälscht und/oder nachgebaut. Und gerade bei elektronischen Artikeln gibt es hier eine regelrechte Schwemme. Zb. gibt es ein Platinen-BMS mit einem Chip Namens "TP4056". Irgendwann mal als "Original" von einem seriösen Hersteller zu einem Mini-BMS verlötet, wurde es anschließend in Massen kopiert. Manche Kopien sind gut, weil sie original Bauteile verwenden, manche sind schlecht, weil sie irgendwelche Bauteile (Kopien, oder Kopien von Kopien) verwenden, und diese aber mit dem Aufdruck des "Originals" versehen. Und weitere X-Variationen, die den original Aufdruck in unterschiedlichen Varianten kopieren. Genau wie beim beliebten Lader "Imax B6". Oder bei USB-Sticks und Speicherkarten: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel

Quasi alles wird in Asien in Massen gefälscht. Bei vielen Produkten ist das auch gar nicht weiter schlimm, und für den Kunden sogar gut - er bekommt Qualität zu einem sehr günstigen Preis. Das Problem sind eben die Faker, die diese günstigen Kopien nachmachen/faken, um sie noch günstiger anbieten zu können. Ich weiß nicht ob es das heute noch gibt, aber ich war vor Jahren mal auf einer ich glaube sogar deutschen Webseite, die sich mit China-Smartphone beschäftigte. Dort wurden die ganzen Geräte schön ordentlich aufgelistet.

Bei den technischen Daten gab es dann zwei Spalten. Einmal die mit den Hersteller-Angaben, und einmal die mit den echten Daten. Ob Prozessor, Prozessor-Geschwindigkeit, Menge des Speichers, Kapazität des Akkus, bei fast allen wichtigen Angaben hatte der Hersteller "übertrieben". Siehe die 18650-Akkus auf ebay, die mit 4000mAh, 5000mAh bis hin zu 9900mAh angeboten werden. Alles Fakes. Technisch gar nicht machbar. Und dennoch sind sogar die Händler, die es ganz genau wissen, so frech, und bewerben einen 500mAh Fake-Akku mit 9900mAh.

Oder schaut mal hier:

powerbank 100000 - YouTube

powerbank 100000 | eBay

15€ für eine USB-Powerbank mit angeblich *100.000mAh.* 

Selbst mit echten 3500mAh Zellen müssten dort zb. fast 30 Stück 18650-Zellen verbaut sein (Händler-EK min. 120€). In Wahrheit sind es aber in der Regel nur ca. 2000-5000mAh Akkus in Form von günstigen Folienzellen. Aber niemand tut etwas dagegen, obwohl selbst ein Blinder sofort erkennt, das hier mit Bullshit geworben wird. Genau wie damals bei den USB-Sticks, die normal 50-100€ kosten müssten, auf ebay aber für 10€ angeboten wurden. Und ebay über Tage nicht reagiert hatte, als ich sie auf haufenweise Auktionen/Verkäufe von gefälschten Sticks hingewiesen hatte. Erst als ich den Hersteller davon informierte (damals afaik Kingston), der diese frechen und offensichtlichen Angebote erst gar nicht glauben konnte, erst als der sich eingeschaltet hat kam Bewegung in die Sache. Bis dahin wurden aber schon tausende Kunden abgezockt (die Sticks waren keine Hehlerware, womit der Kunde wenigstens noch etwas hätte anfangen können, es waren gefälschte/manipulierte Sticks die quasi Elektronikschrott waren).

Und viele Kunden wissen ja auch gar nicht, das sie abgezockt wurden. Woher sollen die auch alle wissen was eine korrekte Ladeschlussspannung ist, oder das man mit einer 100.000mAh Powerbank seinen Handy-Akku eigentlich mindestens 25x aufladen können müsste, und nicht nur 1-2x wie es bei ihnen der Fall ist. Das ihre Taschenlampe mit dem 9900mAh Akku eigentlich eine Woche leuchten müsste, und nicht nur 3-4h.

Dazu kommt, das man teilweise ja sogar von namenhaften Herstellern "verarscht" wird. Siehe: [Update] Täuscht Samsung Kunden? JA! Kein 3D-FullHD bei D6xx0 LED-TV-Serie.

Und gerade bei den günstigen Elektro-Artikeln (in der Regel aus Asien) ist die Chance deutlich höher eine Fälschung/einen Fake zu kaufen, als ein "echtes" Produkt. Gerade wenn es von einem Artikel mehrere Variationen an Fakes gibt, haben selbst "Profis" mitunter Probleme, vor dem Kauf zu erkennen ob es jetzt echt oder fake ist. Und das Problem haben wir jetzt schon seit Jahren, und es wird in vielen Bereichen auch immer schlimmer...


----------



## Todesklinge (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Na da wäre man doch doof wenn man "nur" das 100.000mAh Teil für 15 Euro nimmt.

Schau, hier gibts sogar 600.000 mAh für nur ca. 12 Dollar!
600000mAh Solar Power Bank Dual USB Portable External Battery Charger For Phones  | eBay


----------



## Abductee (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Bei dem Text darunter werd ich nicht schlau.



> Manufacturer's Nominal Capacity: 600,000mAh; Actual capacity: ~15000-18000mAh


Werden da die möglichen Aufladezyklen mit der Grundkapazität multipliziert?


----------



## INU.ID (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Schau, hier gibts sogar 600.000 mAh für nur ca. 12 Dollar!
> 600000mAh Solar Power Bank Dual USB Portable External Battery Charger For Phones  | eBay





Das wären 600Ah (Amperestunden). Bei einer Zellenspannung von 3,6Volt wären das über 2kWh - in einer kleinen USB-Powerbank. Ein 90kWh Elektroauto-Akku würde damit (45 solcher Powerbanken) nur noch ca. 540€ kosten - und nur noch ca. 20Kg wiegen. Da werde ich direkt mal 15 Stück für meinen 45KM/h Elektroroller kaufen. Dann kann ich endlich 1500-2000KM mit einer Akkuladung fahren. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei dem Text darunter werd ich nicht schlau.
> 
> 
> > Manufacturer's Nominal Capacity: 600,000mAh; Actual capacity: ~15000-18000mAh
> ...



Das bedeutet einfach nur, dass der Hersteller von dem Teil 600.000mAh  angibt, der Verkäufer aber so "ehrlich" ist und sagt, das es nur  15000-18000mAh sind. Der Hersteller rechnet die echte Kapazität also  ungefähr mal 100, der Verkäufer hingegen nur ungefähr mal 3. Stimmen tun  beide Angaben nicht. Für 15000mAh, und davon ausgehend das die 3,6V  Zellenkapazität gemeint ist, und nicht die Kapazität bei umgewandelten  5V USB-Spannung, wären hier schon zb. 5 18650er Zellen mit echten  3000mAh für nötig. Aber selbst die alleine gibt es nicht mal für 12$.  Auch in Form günstiger Folienakkus werden da keine 15000mAh verbaut  sein. Ich denke nicht mal 10000mAh sind da drin.

Ganz sicher aber werden da nicht irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren (wenn auch unsinnigen) Kalkulationen hinter stecken. Da wird sich einfach irgendwas ausgedacht, und fertig. Wobei es allerdings wirklich Händler gibt, die unter "Actual capacity" die wirklich echten Zahlen liefern. Aber das sind sehr seltene Ausnahmen. Ich glaub jedenfalls nicht, das die 15-18000mAh stimmen. Und wenn, dann sind die Akkus von so schlechter Qualität, das sie nach 20-30 Zyklen schon nur noch 50% der angegebenen Kapazität schaffen.

In meiner letzten Asien-Powerbank waren statt der angegebenen 15000mAh vier 18650er Akkus mit ca. 1000mAh verbaut. Und nach 5-6x benutzen waren alle 4 Zellen defekt. Meine aktuelle Asien-Bank ist da etwas besser. Statt der angegebenen 20000mAh sind zwar auch nur ca. 4400mAh drin, aber die Zellen sind deutlich haltbarer (und die Selbstentladung ist erstaunlich gering). Für die USB-LED reicht es jedenfalls.

Wer hier etwas brauchbares sucht, der sollte lieber ein "Miller ML202 V4.0" (Gehäuse für 2 Zellen) oder zb. ein "Soshine E3" (Gehäuse für 4 Zellen und mit LCD, aber auf die neuste Version achten) nehmen, und dann 4 Markenakkus seiner Wahl einbauen. Oder ein leeres "billig" Powerbank-Gehäuse für 18650 Zellen auf zb. ebay kaufen (zb. eines für 6 Zellen, gibts fertig gelötet als Leergehäuse schon ab ca. 2-3€), und dort dann die Akkus seiner Wahl einbauen - diese dann aber ausschließlich extern in einem separaten guten Ladegerät aufladen, und wenn man die Powerbank länger nicht benutzt, Akkus raus nehmen (viele saugen die Akkus langsam bis auf 0V runter, was quasi die Zelle zerstört), oder einen Schalter an das Stromkabel löten, was die Akkus mit der Platine verbindet. Naja, und wer auf ganz sicher gehen will, der kauft die einzelnen Baugruppen in der entsprechenden Qualität einzeln ein, und baut sich die Powerbank komplett selbst. Oder kauft eine der teureren Marken-Powerbanken, die zwar in der Regel auch nicht die beworbene Kapazität haben, aber zumindest halbwegs zuverlässig funktionieren.


----------



## Elthy (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Stecken in Powerbanks von z.B. Anker auch solche "runden" kleineren Zellen drin?


----------



## INU.ID (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



Elthy schrieb:


> Stecken in Powerbanks von z.B. Anker auch solche "runden" kleineren Zellen drin?



Du meinst 18650er? In den "Anker PowerCore" (10-20.000mAh) ja, sieht man auch zb. auf Amazon auf den Produktbildern.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Danke.
Mein Kumpel hat jetz auch einen Verdampfer für 20€...(oje) is das Teuer oder zu Billig?Kein Plan nie mit beschäftigt.
Und hat gesagt: "Nur noch ein Ersatzakku dann kann er den ganzen Tag Dampfen". Sagte auch die kosten ja nur 1-2 €.. den ruf ich wohl mal an.
Ich hatte ihm schon meine Skepsis erläutert, weil ich schon mal nach 3,7 V Akkus geguckt hatte, für meine gute Taschenlampe. Aber das es so extrem is..
In mein Nikon Kamera kann nur ein Original Akku von Nikon oder ein Licensierter. Die Kamera chekt beim Akku einsetzen einmal den verbauten Chip im Akku, und geht nicht an wenn der falsch ist.
Das kann man nur mit dem Doppel-Akku-Unterbau( weiß nich wie´s heißt) umgehen wenn der erste echt ist und der 2 ein Fake.
Was ich sagen will; Ich find die Lösung von Nikon schon gar nicht so schlecht.

Aber falsche angaben giebts überall-auch im OTTO Katalog 
Ich blätterte damals vor ein paar Jahren durch und siehe da eine Kompakt-Anlage, nich sehr groß,  kleines ding. Man sah auch nicht viel.(Ich bin noch nich ganz 30 darf man dann "Damals" sagen?)
Und jetzt der Hammer 9.800 Watt Leistung ich war beeindruckt. In Großen Roten Zahlen/Buchstaben oben drüber.
Mehr Theoretische Leistung als mein Technics SU 7700 und Kenwood KA-9800 zusammen. Wir wissen ja Watt is IMMER Watt. Wenigstens an der Nordsee
Musste es doch ein Blauwal im Mäusepelz sein^^ doch dann, voller endtäuschung nur ca. 30 Watt RMS ich weiß es noch wie heute^^ 
Ich dachte was kann man falsch machen für ein paar 100 €uro  ähm alles^^


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Bei den E-Zigaretten bleibt dann nur zu sagen, Rauchen kann tödlich sein.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hat jetz auch einen Verdampfer für 20€...(oje) is das Teuer oder zu Billig?Kein Plan nie mit beschäftigt.
> Und hat gesagt: "Nur noch ein Ersatzakku dann kann er den ganzen Tag Dampfen". Sagte auch die kosten ja nur 1-2 €.. den ruf ich wohl mal an.



Kommt drauf an. E-Zigaretten die ungefähr aussehen wie ein Kugelschreiber, die gibt es schon relativ günstig (und oft mit fest verbautem Akku). Das ist quasi die Einstiegsklasse. Dann gibt es die Mittelklasse, hier spricht man eher schon von Akkuträger oder auch Mods. Hier geht es dann auch schon mit 18650-Zellen los, und Dampferleistungen ab ca. 20 Watt. Hier sind mir schon keine "brauchbaren" Geräte mehr bekannt, die nur 20€ kosten. Und dann gibt es noch die "Enthusiast" Klasse. Hier geht es hoch bis 250Watt und mehr. In der Regel kommen hier zwei, wenn nicht sogar 3 18650-Zellen zum Einsatz (bis afaik max. 4 solcher Zellen). Die Dinger sind nicht nur deutlich größer, hier dürfen auch nur sehr starke Akkus eingesetzt werden.

Und dann kommt noch die "Insane"-Klasse:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvZvfRMnLx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier gehts dann auch schnell mal in den Kilowatt-Bereich. 


So oder so, brauchbare/sichere/echte Zellen in dieser Bauform gibt es neu nicht für 1-2€. Das ist die Preisklasse in der es ausschließlich Fake- bzw- Schrott-Akkus gibt. Diese Akkus sind auf Preis-Leistung bezogen sogar teurer als ein Markenakku für ab 4€, einfach weil sie Schrott sind. Für eine 2€ LED-Taschenlampe aus Asien kann man solche Akkus zur Not verwenden, aber ganz sicher haben solche Zellen nichts in E-Zigaretten zu suchen.

Bei einer E-Zig bzw. einem Akkuträger mit "nur" 30 Watt, bedeuten diese 30 Watt für eine 18650-Zelle ,bei 3,6V Nennspannung (30W / 3,6V), eine Belastung von ca. 8,5 Ampere. Hat man hier eine 3000mAh Fake-Zelle von zb. Ultrafire, die in echt aber nur zb. 750mAh Kapazität hat, ist das eine Belastung von (8500mA / 750) ca. 12C (C = Current). Das ist schon eine Menge Holz, und entspricht vergleichsweise einem zb. 2500mAh Markenakku, der 30 Ampere schafft. Solche Hochstrom-Akkus gibt es nicht für 1-2€.

Was auch immer dein Freund da für 20€ gekauft hat, eine 18650er Zelle für 1-2€ sollte er da definitiv nicht reinstecken. Wenn er Glück hat dampft sein Gerät damit kaum noch, wenn er Pech hat passiert das oben/unten in den Videos gezeigte, und im Worst-Case direkt dann, wenn er sich das Teil gerade in den Mund gesteckt hat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGiMnJ3UPvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pjf_XU13NHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3B3vbLYdEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Das geht noch viel weiter.

Bei Samsung sind weit über 90% der "Internet"-Akkus gefälscht, schätzen die Experten.

Sogar der Nachkaufakku meines steinalten Sony W880  war falsch.
Farbe falsch, Kapazität miserabel, Haltbarkeit: 7 Monate.

Als ich dann den echten sah, fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen.
Explodiert ist der nicht, dazu war die Leistung zu gering.

Die allermeisten Akkus sind zusammengeschweißte Rundzellen, auch bei Notebooks.
Wenn dann am Schweißblech oder der Elektronik gespart wird, wir es gefährlich.

Ich hab mal eine Zeit lang Bohrmaschinenakkus regeneriert.
Da kam ein völlig leerer NiCd-Akku (0,9V) mit zwei Zellen.
Die hab ich aus Spaß kurzgeschlossen.
Nach 1min hat das Schweißblech (12 mm breit; 0,4 mm dick) weiß geglüht und eine Zelle ist explodiert mit lautem Knall.

Ein NiCd-Akku ist mit 20%iger Kalilauge gefüllt.
Die frißt sich schon kalt durch jedes organische Material mit Warpgeschwindigkeit

Da hab ich ganz viel Glück gehabt, daß der Akku in einer Schachtel lag.
Man kann da schnell das Augenlicht verlieren.

Wieso man die gefährlichen Teile nicht verbieten kann, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Gewerbeaufsicht – Wikipedia.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Ist schon ein brisantes Thema!
Als Dampfer bekam ich ganz schnell damit zutun und habe mich auch zwangsläufig damit auseinandergesetzt.
Es ist wirklich erschreckend, was da teilweise angeboten wird! 

Nun, mit meinen Sonys VTC5 und VTC6 Akkus bin ich gut ausgestattet, dazu habe ich noch zwei Panasonics mit 3400mAh für mein Fahrradscheinwerfer.
Diese Akkus lade ich mit einem Xtar VC2 Ladegerät, welches mir anzeigt wieviel geladen wurde.
Das heisst, wenn ich neue Akkus kaufe und diese fast leer sind und nach dem ersten Laden nur 500- oder 700mAh aufgenommen habe, käme mir das schon komisch vor bei Akkus mit ner Kapazität von 2500-3500mAh.


----------



## disc0cunt (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefÃ¤lschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Hier auch ein Dampfer.

Für mich ein sehr kritisches Thema da ich rein mechanisch und noch dazu im seriellen Modus dampfe. Mooch macht hier sehr viel im englischsprachigen Raum und kann ich nur empfehlen ->Mooch's blog | E-Cigarette Forum
Das Pendant dazu für den deutschsprachigen Raum: Mountainprophet ->Vaping, Web, Computer & viel Gemecker.. (und Hunde) >> Mountain Prophet

Ich beziehe meine 18650er ausnahmslos bei Nkon.nl 
Akkuteile.de wäre hier auch noch zu empfehlen.


----------



## Deimos (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Besser zur echten Zigarette greifen, da gibt es keine Batterien :]


Quote for truth. 

Ich kenne das Thema vom Modellbau. Als LiPo-Akkus da aufkamen, kostete ein Akku mit soliden Werten (2200 mAh, 11.1 V) 150-200.- CHF. Heute kriegt man sowas für 20-40 CHF hinterhergeschmissen - die Entwicklung ist da ziemlich rasant.
Jedenfalls gab es früher schon Billigmodelle und ich würde da niemals zu einem x-beliebigen Günstiganbieter greifen. Wer schonmal einen solchen Akku hat brennen sehen, weiss warum.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefÃ¤lschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nun, mit meinen Sonys VTC5 und VTC6 Akkus bin ich gut ausgestattet



Da auf ebay gerade jemand 75 Stück VTC5 anbietet, die optisch zumindest sehr verdächtig ausschauen, hier noch mal ein paar Links:

Sony Konion Falschungen im Umlauf

How to spot a fake Sony VTC5 battery

“Gefalschte” Sony Akkus VTC4 und VTC5 >> Mountain Prophet

Ich habe den Verkäufer gerade mal bzgl der Auffälligkeiten angeschrieben, mal schauen was er sagt. Ist halt schon komisch wenn eine Privatperson eine solche Menge anbietet, ohne etwas zum "Warum" zu sagen, oder zu irgendwelchen Erfahrungen. Der letzte Verkäufer mit seinen 70 verdächtig aussehenden Akkus hatte seine ganzen Auktionen zwar alle beendet, sich seit dem aber nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet.

Es ist eine Sache Akkus anzubieten ohne zu wissen das es Fakes/Fälschungen sind (wobei ich bezweifel das jemand dutzende Akkus zum Verkauf anbietet, ohne auch nur mal einen für irgendwas benutzt zu haben), aber genau zu wissen was man da für einen gefährlichen Schrott anbietet, das ist schon "k@ckendreist".  Der aktuelle Anbieter schreibt ja sogar in die Artikelbeschreibung, das es "der" Dampferakku ist.



			
				Auszug Artikelbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Und mal wieder kommen ein paar Dinge, *die sich über die Zeit so angesammelt haben* unter den virtuellen Hammer.
> 
> Ihr habt hier also die einmalige Gelegenheit ein paar echte Schnäppchen abzustauben
> 
> ...




Sollte er wirklich wissentlich "Fakes/Fälschungen" anbieten, wäre das schon ziemlich eiskalt. Und wie können sich bei einem Privatmann einfach so mal 70 nagelneue und einzeln verpackte dieser Akkus, "über die Zeit ansammeln"? 


Edit:
Der Verkäufer hat zurückgeschrieben. Angeblich seien die Akkus definitiv echt, und er habe auch schon einige davon selbst im Einsatz. Naja, mal schauen. Ärgerlich das man sich mit solchen Fragen (Fälschung oder nicht) bei ein paar Akkus rumärgern muss.


----------



## BlauX (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Die scheiß Fake Zellen hatte man vor einiger Zeit auch bei Amazon gehabt. Und zwar bei den guten Sony Konions 5er! 

Schlimme daran ist ja, dass mit der Gesundheit oft mit dem Leben des Verbrauchers gespielt wird, sondern auch Amazon betrogen wird ( die zahlen ja den Preis einer Konion und verkaufen die auch als solche im vermeintlichen Wissen das die original sind ) ... ist mittlerweile ein sehr gefährlicher Markt geworden, seit gut 4 Jahren, seit dem die E-Fluppen immer Trendiger werden und selbst die Tabakindustrie dagegen nichts mehr entgegenzusetzen hat.

Enthusiasten in der Dampfer-Szene sind für mich eher jene, die hochwertige Selbstwickler verwenden, hochwertige Drähte nutzen - Titan/Edelstahl, dieser wird dann geflochten, verdrillt, Clepton, Microcoil oder Traditional. Mischen selbst streng nach Rezept, die gemischten Basen dann mehrere Tage und Wochen reifen lassen, darauf achten das die bloß kein Sonnenlicht abbekommen und jeden Tag geschwenkt wird etc pp.  dann High-End Akkuträger verwenden und Temperaturgeregelt sind.... 

Die bekloppten die da mit 200, 300 und deutlich mehr dampfen, dass sind so die verrückten, ähnlich vergleichbar mit jenen die mit LN2 oder flüssigem Helium kühlen oder das komplette Board umlöten. 

Wenn man wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen will, bestellt beim Hersteller direkt. Meine AW Akkus beziehe ich direkt von AW selbst. Wer Interesse hat geb ich gern die Kontaktdaten. 
Ansonsten ausschließlich Akkus made in Japan. Das ist Panasonic, AW und Sony ( Japan & Singapur ) - Sonys werden aber gerne gefälscht, da allein der Name bekannt ist wie nen Bunter Hund und für Vertrauen steht... Samsung Zellen sind zwar auch nicht schlecht, werden aber noch öfter gefälscht und werden teilweise mit originalen vermischt.

P.S

Wer noch nen paar Vorräte an Basen kaufen will ( 10, 25, 50 Liter ) noch dieses Jahr bestellen. Ab dem nächsten ist es nur noch Händlern gestattet so große Mengen einzukaufen.
Olle Staat fängt langsam an die Teile zu regulieren, um dann ne Steuer drauf zu kloppen. 50 oder mehr Liter reicht ewig und mit Nikotin hält es ohnehin ewig, da Nikotin alles abtötet was es verderben könnte. Einfrieren ist auch kein Thema , wenn man 0er bestellen will


----------



## Holdie (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Da ich Ich mir auch gerade nen vtwo mini mit nem Sony Vtc5 gekauft habe, habe ich gleich mal gecheckt ob es eventuell auch nen Fake ist und ich habe wohl Glück gehabt. Alle marker die auf nen Fake schließen, habe ich glücklicherweise nicht. 
Aber ist schon ein unding, dass es bei deutschen Händlern überhaupt fakes gibt. 

Auf jedenfall Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich werde jetzt bei Akkus genau hinschauen ob es sich um Originale handelt oder nicht.


----------



## Dewid (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Richtig guter Beitrag, der alles wichtige für den Anfänger gut und in ausreichender Länge zusammenfasst.

Daumen hoch dafür!

Ich habe bisher noch keine Taschenlampe o. Ä., wo ich solche Akkus benötige und komme bisher mit meinen eneloops noch zurecht. Die hohe Energiedichte und Strombelastbarkeit der Lithium-Akkus macht das Thema aber trotzdem interessant für mich


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Kann man mit dem aufgedruckten DMC irgendwie die Echtheit seiner Sony Konion Akkus verifizieren? 
Habe mir ein Doppelpack VTC5a für 15€ bei Amazon bestellt. Die doppelte Ringnut am +Pol beruhigt schon mal aber irgendwie würde ich schon lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen


----------



## INU.ID (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem aufgedruckten DMC irgendwie die Echtheit seiner Sony Konion Akkus verifizieren?


Da es ein einfacher Druck ist, könnte er auch eine "Kopie" sein. Was  es, außer sie selbst zu prüfen bzw. prüfen zu lassen (Testaufbau), noch  für Möglichkeiten gibt, weiß ich leider nicht. Zumal es ja ein  Hochstrom-Akku ist, da sollte man beim prüfen/testen schon sehr  vorsichtig sein. Am einfachsten wäre es wohl, direkt den Hersteller anzuschreiben, und dort mal nach Möglichkeiten zur Verifizierung zu fragen (oder in den entsprechenden Links/Threads im Netz mal nachschauen). Halte uns auf alle Fälle bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Tja da müssen die Händler wie ebay, amazon etc. endlich mal gesetzlich gezwungen werden, diese ganzen Abzock-Angebote rauszunehmen.

Überall liest man von z.B. "ORIGINAL APPLE IPHONE AKKU" - aber alles (schlechtere) Nachbauten. Das Original beziehen die hier auf das Smartphone an sich.

Oder dass man Akkus generell nicht mehr ohne weiteres kaufen darf (weil sicherheitsrelevant), sondern z.B. nur noch von einer Behörde oder Einrichtung (TÜV etc.), die diese ständigen Qualitätskontrollen unterzieht. Das wäre doch eine sinnvolle Lösung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Oder dass man Akkus generell nicht mehr ohne weiteres kaufen darf (weil sicherheitsrelevant), sondern z.B. nur noch von einer Behörde oder Einrichtung (TÜV etc.), die diese ständigen Qualitätskontrollen unterzieht. Das wäre doch eine sinnvolle Lösung.


Das kostet aber wieder Geld, was der Verbraucher nicht bereit ist auszugeben


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Ich schon. Wie oft kauf ich einen anderen Akku (nicht kleine Batterien)?
Alle paar Jahre mal...

Und wenn es gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist, ist es egal ob die Leute bereit sind es auszugeben, dann müssen sie es einfach.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Wie ich gerade erst gesehen habe, werden die 18650er sogar mit angeblichen 12000mAh angeboten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben gelb gibts den "Müll" auch noch in rot und blau.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*

Da ich mich gerade nach einem neuen Akku für mein Galaxy Note 3 Umschaue:

12 von 12 Ersatzakkus keine Originale: Amazon mit gefalschten Samsung-Akkus uberschwemmt - FOCUS Online

Der gleiche Zirkus auf ebay. Mein Problem: Ich hatte eine Weile einen Ersatzakku (so einen Super-Duper Polarcell-Akku) aus dem Internetz in meinem Note 3 verbaut, bis mir auffiel dass der Deckel von meinem Case so komisch verbeult war. Deckel ab und siehe da, der Ersatz-Akku hatte sich schon ganz ordentlich aufgebläht. Seit dem habe ich wieder den Original-Akku aus 2013 im Handy. Allerdings hat er mMn doch schon spürbar nachgelassen.

Jetzt frag ich mich, *wo bekomme ich einen ORIGINAL  Akku her*? Die ganzen Fakes sehen auf den Bildern ganz genau aus wie der originale Akku (sofern es nicht sogar Bilder von einem Original-Akku sind), und ich habe eigentlich weder Zeit noch Lust hier mit Testkäufen zu experimentieren. Ich würde auch einen Akku aus dem Zubehör nehmen, wenn ich wüsste welcher davon wirklich brauchbar ist (der teure Polarcell war es schon mal nicht).


----------



## Crush4r (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650 usw)*

Als dampfer kann ich von gefakten 18650er akkus ein lied singen! Bisher habe ich immer originale bekommen. die chance aber selbst bei seriösen herstellern fakes zu bekommen ist hoch. denn die fakes werden gerne in die lieferung originaler akkus gemischt!


----------



## barmitzwa (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650 usw)*

wird vllt langsam Zeit für einen Dampferstammtisch hier auf pcgh


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650 usw)*

Bin dabei, inkl Mischer Labor!


----------



## Decrypter (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Da ich mich gerade nach einem neuen Akku für mein Galaxy Note 3 Umschaue:
> 
> 12 von 12 Ersatzakkus keine Originale: Amazon mit gefalschten Samsung-Akkus uberschwemmt - FOCUS Online
> 
> Der gleiche Zirkus auf ebay. Mein Problem: Ich hatte eine Weile einen Ersatzakku (so einen Super-Duper Polarcell-Akku) aus dem Internetz in meinem Note 3 verbaut, bis mir auffiel dass der Deckel von meinem Case so komisch verbeult war. Deckel ab und siehe da, der Ersatz-Akku hatte sich schon ganz ordentlich aufgebläht. Seit dem habe ich wieder den Original-Akku aus 2013 im Handy. Allerdings hat er mMn doch schon spürbar nachgelassen.



Das gleiche bei Conrad. Hatte dort ein Ersatzakku für mein Galaxy S4 gekauft gehabt. Das Teil war aber noch schneller leer als der fast 3 Jahre alte Original Akku, bzw. das Telefon ging bei noch angezeigten 44% Kapazität von jetzt auf gleich Aus, da Akku komplett leer. Nach ein wenig Googeln im Netz war dann auch klar, warum. Es handelte sich um einen gefälschten Akku. 

Auf den ersten Blick jedoch nicht von den Originalen zu unterscheiden, da es wirklich nur absolute Kleinigkeiten sind, die Original Akkus von den Fälschungen unterscheiden. Ich hab Conrad die Fälschung prompt wieder auf den Tisch gelegt mit den Bemerkung, ob es dort üblich ist, gefälschte Akkus zu verkaufen. Man wollte dann einen neuen mitgeben, was ich jedoch kategorisch abgelehnt habe.

Wohl oder übel habe ich jetzt bei Samsung direkt den Akku bestellt. Zwar deutlich teurer, aber die Chance hier eine Fälschung untergejubelt zu bekommen, dürfte deutlich geringer sein als im freien Handel. Das es auf Amazon und auch in der Bucht nur so von Fälschungen wimmelt, war bekannt. Aber das man bei Conrad genauso Fälschungen verkauft, war dann doch schon ein wenig strong.


----------



## DataDino (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650 usw)*

Auch bei meiner Dampfe hatte ich bisher Glück. Aber sicher sein kann man sich nur bedingt. Egal ob für Dampfe, Smartphone, Notebook oder sonst was.

Aber gerade die 18650er stelle ich mir sehr anfällig für Fälschungen vor. Die Dinger sehen aus wie einfache Batterien und sind baulich nicht sonderlich komplex. Sowas nachzubauen ist einfach und geht auch recht kostengünstig, Durch die leichte Bauform lässt es sich fast komplett maschinell anfertigen. Der Originalpreis der Sony-Akku's sind aber ehrlich gesagt so niedrig und man brauch sie eigentlich erst ab 12 Monaten aufwärts tauschen, das man nicht zu den Zubehör-Teilen greifen muss. Eine Sicherheit hat man natürlich nicht. Aber ich gebe da lieber die 12 Tacken im Fachgeschäft vor Ort aus, als mir für die Hälfte im Netz so eine nachgemachte Taschengranate zu kaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650)*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei Conrad. Hatte dort ein Ersatzakku für mein Galaxy S4 gekauft gehabt. Das Teil war aber noch schneller leer als der fast 3 Jahre alte Original Akku, bzw. das Telefon ging bei noch angezeigten 44% Kapazität von jetzt auf gleich Aus, da Akku komplett leer. Nach ein wenig Googeln im Netz war dann auch klar, warum. Es handelte sich um einen gefälschten Akku. .


Danke, ist mir mit einem S4 Akku von Alternate auch gerade passiert. Aber wo bekommt man korrekte?


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650 usw)*



DataDino schrieb:


> Der Originalpreis der Sony-Akku's sind aber ehrlich gesagt so niedrig und man brauch sie eigentlich erst ab 12 Monaten aufwärts tauschen, *das man nicht zu den Zubehör-Teilen greifen muss*.


Aber genau dass ist das Problem. Der Preis alleine macht noch keinen originalen Akku aus. Wenn du zb. mal nach "Galaxy Note 3 *ORIGINAL* Akku" auf ebay (oder Amazon) schaust, dann bekommst du optisch original aussehende Akkus von ca. 7€ (Akku lose) bis 30€ (Akku im Blister, tlw. mit Hologramm-Aufkleber). Schaust du dann aber die Bewertungen der Akkus oder auch der entsprechenden Händler, oder googelst mal nach Problemen mit solchen Akkus, dann stellst du sehr schnell fest, das original zu 99,8% eben nicht original ist.

Selbst der angeblich 100% originale Akku in original Verpackung mit angeblich original Hologramm (haben original Samsung-Akkus überhaupt ein Hologramm auf der Verpackung?) stellt sich dann laut den Kunden als Fake heraus. Und auf der Webseite von Samsung steht bei meinem Akku-Modell "nicht mehr verfügbar". Dazu kommt, dass die Kunden (ebay, Amazon usw) zu 99% von der Problematik gar nichts  wissen, und die Fake-Produkte dann auch noch entsprechend gut bewerten  (Akku eingelegt, Handy funktioniert, Bewertung abgegeben).

Wie soll man dann noch erkennen *wo* man einen "zuverlässigen" Akku kaufen kann?

Ich meine, ich weiß echt nicht wo ich einen Non-Fake-Akku (sieht aus wie ein Original) oder Non-Schrott-Akku (eigene Brands) für mein Note 3 kaufen könnte. Ich hatte ja sogar schon den angeblich so tollen Polarcell-Akku, der sich aber auch als "Schrott" entpuppte (aufblähende Akkus können btw. auch sehr schnell mechanisch das Smartphone zerstören).

Notiz an mich; Überlegen einen eigenen Akku-Shop aufzumachen, der konsequent jeden einzelnen Akku vor dem Verkauf ausgiebig testet, und mit einem entsprechenden Prüfprotokoll versieht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650 - Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Danke, bevor ich mir den nächsten von Mindfactory, Alternate oder wem auch immer bestelle,
schaute ich schnell mal auf die Herstellerseite und deren offiziellen Kunden, Siehe da, es sind 
ziemlich wenig, aber Conrad ist ja vor der Tür:
Original Samsung Galaxy S4 Akku kaufen | Samsung


----------



## barmitzwa (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650 - Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



9600XT schrieb:


> Deswegen kauft man Originalteile direkt beim Hersteller.
> ...



Der Akku von inu.id's Note 3 wird nicht mehr hergestellt - und jetzt?


----------



## DataDino (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650 - Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Naja der Vorteil ist, das die Akku's für E-Dampfen ja eh nicht direkt von den Herstellern  der Akkuträger hergestellt werden bzw. in Auftrag gegeben wurden, sondern der 18650 eigentlich ein Allround-Akku ist, der soweit ich weiß ursprünglich aus dem Modellbau kommt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist also gering, das die "Originalen" von Sony oder Panasonic einfach so verschwinden. Bei Smartphones ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Die Akku's werden meist nur für ein paar Modelle in Auftrag gegeben bzw. selbst hergestellt und wenn diese alle EOL sind, sind es dann meist auch die Akku's. Die Hersteller haben auch kein Interesse daran, das Zubehör weiterhin zu liefern. Wenn der Akku frigge ist, dann soll gefälligst ein neues Telefon gekauft werden. Auch wenn die Teile nicht als Unibody konzeptioniert wurden.

Das einzige was bleibt, ist der Zubehör-Markt. Und leider gibt es eben niemand, der diese Zubehör-Akkus wirklich in den Massen testet. Die Kundenbewertungen sind in vielen Dingen einfach nichtssagend. Denn nur in den seltensten Fällen werden neue Bewertungen oder gar Berichtigungen eingepflegt, wenn die Ware nach X Monaten defekt ist oder gar größeren Schaden angerichtet hat. Die meisten Bewertungen sind Momentaufnahmen in den ersten X Tagen und da laufen denke ich mal die meisten Akku's noch an sich gut. Außerdem die meisten Akku's haben nicht einmal Bewertungen von Kunden. Bei Geitzhals zum Beispiel sind bei Mobiltelefonen 749 Akku's gelistet. Davon haben 709 Stück keine Bewertungen. Bei Amazon ist das natürlich anders. Da haben viele Produkte Bewertungen. Aber die meisten sind eben weiterhin Momentaufnahmen. Hat ein Produkt fast nur schlechte Bewertungen, hat es bereits in den meisten Fällen von der ersten Minute an schon versagt. Hat ein Produkt aber extrem viele gute Bewertungen, dann heißt das nicht, das die Produkte auch noch nach 3 oder 6 Monaten noch Top sind.

Genau das gleiche bei Netzteilen. Da sind Produkte mit 100 % Bewertung, die würden hier im Forum nicht einmal Ansatzweise eine Empfehlung bekommen. 
LC-Power Super Silent LC6350 V2.3 350W ATX 2.3 Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland
Wer möchte es hier im Forum haben? Niemand? Aber es hat doch 100% und 2 positive Rezensionen!

Oder schlägt jemand hier zu?
Inter-Tech Argus APS-620W 620W ATX 2.31 Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland
96 % Empfehlung und 21 Kommentare mit 4 oder 5 Sternen. Muss doch ein Top Ding sein. Und allein der Preis!

Die vielen Kundenbewertungen bringen einem nichts, wenn die Ware eine gewisse Zeit läuft. Ich will echt mal wissen, wie viele der verkauften Netzteile der beiden Beispiele bereits schon durch andere ersetzt wurden. Ich kann auch noch fieser sein und ein gemeines Beispiel für Kundenbewertungen liefern:
AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed (FD8350FRHKBOX) Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland oder AMD FX-8370, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed (FD8370FRHKBOX) Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland
Das bedarf wohl keiner weiteren Erklärung, oder? 

Die Käufer sind nur Konsumenten und fast jede Bewertung beruht auf die Erfahrung, die innerhalb eines relativ kurzen Zeitraums gemacht wurden. Schreibt einer eine Bewertung zu einem Akku nach einer Woche und nach 4 Wochen bläht er sich auf und nach 6 ist er ganz im Eimer, dann werden die Bewertungen meist nicht aktualisiert oder es wird eine neue eingepflegt, die statistisch von der eigenen positiven wieder relativiert wird. Oder kliest sich einer die über 1.000 Erfahrungen beim FX-8350 durch?

Am Ende sind diese Bewertungen für die meisten Produkte einfach nichtssagend. Gerade dann, wenn sie nur subjektiv bezogen auf das Produkt sind (ohne objektiven Vergleich mit Alternativen) oder wenn es Bewertungen zu Produkten sind, die stark unter Verschleiß leiden und technisch gefährlich sein können (z.B. Akku's oder Elektro-Werkzeuge).

So gut wie es geht Informieren, dann versuchen mit den Informiationen das richtige zu kaufen und dann beten, das man nicht ins Klo gegriffen hat. Mehr bleibt da einem eigentlich nicht.


----------



## leaderwhite (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650 - Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Angeblich original aber dann fake > typisch


----------



## Decrypter (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650 usw)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber genau dass ist das Problem. Der Preis alleine macht noch keinen originalen Akku aus. Wenn du zb. mal nach "Galaxy Note 3 *ORIGINAL* Akku" auf ebay (oder Amazon) schaust, dann bekommst du optisch original aussehende Akkus von ca. 7€ (Akku lose) bis 30€ (Akku im Blister, tlw. mit Hologramm-Aufkleber).
> 
> 
> 
> Notiz an mich; Überlegen einen eigenen Akku-Shop aufzumachen, der konsequent jeden einzelnen Akku vor dem Verkauf ausgiebig testet, und mit einem entsprechenden Prüfprotokoll versieht.



Nein, die Original Samsung Akkus haben kein Hologramm und kommen in der  Blister Verpackung daher. Aber auch die Blister Verpackung wird ja  perfekt gefälscht und sieht dem originalen nahezu zu 100% gleich aus.  Erstes Anzeichen einer Fälschung ist die Farbe des blauen Aufklebers  unten auf dem Blister. Bei den Fälschungen ist die minimal matter und in  einem minimal helleren Blau. Desweiteren sind bei dem originalen Akku  die Ecken des blauen Aufklebers ganz leicht abgerundet. Bei der  Fälschung hingegen sind sie eckig. Und auch die graue Schrift über dem  Aufkleber unten im Blister ist bei dem Original Akku leicht  kräftiger. Das ist aber alles erst bei genauem Hinsehen zu erkennen. Und das auch nur, wenn man die Details kennt, worauf man achten muß. Ansonsten sind die Fälschungen nicht von den Originalen zu unterscheiden.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (Fake 18650 usw)*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Das ist aber alles erst bei genauem Hinsehen zu erkennen.


Was in der Regel auch erst nach dem Kauf/nach Zustellung geht, da der Großteil an "100% Original Akku" Auktionen das Bild eines vermutlich "echten" Akkus für ihre Auktion benutzen. 

Naja, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als Akku-Lotto zu spielen, die Daumen zu drücken, und zu hoffen, dass egal welcher Akku kommt, er zumindest mein Handy nicht beschädigen wird. Hm, oder ich ruf mal bei Samsung an, ob die mir vielleicht wenigstens nen "zuverlässigen" Akku-Händler/-Hersteller mitteilen können.


----------



## plgElwood (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Hologramme und Verpackungsmerkmale sind als "Beweis" völlig ungeeignet.  Der Verlinkte Artikel von heise.de  zeigts doch deutlich.
Ein bedrucktes Feld auf der Papprückseite ist eckig, nicht rund (oder andersherum) ansonsten gabs keinen Unterschied.  Hologramme, seriennummern ...alles da.

Man muss sich halt keinen Illusionen hingeben. Die Fake-Akkus kommen aus der selben Region wie die Originalen, der einzige Unterschied: die Qualitätskontrolle. 
Fake akkus können gut sein, müssen aber nicht. 
Amazon interessiert das auch ziemlich wenig. Die Fake-Akkus sind glaub ich immernoch im Verkauf, und freuen sich bester beliebtheit, auch "Verkauf und Versand von amazon.de"


Bei dem beliebten Schuhwerk von Müslimampfern ists ja nicht anders: 

Kampf gegen Plagiate - Birkenstock verkauft nicht mehr auf Amazon


Plagiatsjäger ? Naja die hängen noch auf ukrainischen Fälschermärkten rum oder stoppen zerbeulte Sprinter auf dem weg zum Flohmarkt...die Profis verticken den scheiss direkt an oder über Amazon oder auch andere Einzelhändler. Und wie soll der geschliffene deutsche Staat die Warenwirtschaft von Amazon kontrollieren ?


Amazon kanns auch egal sein. Solange ein Artikel nicht oft zurückgeschickt wird, oder klar schlechte Bewertungen hat.. ist das halt guter Umsatz. 
Amazon will ja die Alleinherschaft im Einzelhandel, und das heißt "Alles aus einer Hand".  Und wenn die Kundne mit den Fake-Akkus zufrieden sind, und mit dem "Samsung" schriftzug "Qualität" gekauft haben...dann bitte..


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

mal zurück zu den 18650er Akkus

Falls kürzlich jemand VTC5a bestellt haben sollte und sich wie ich wundert, warum die Ringe am Pluspol anders aussehen muss nicht zwangsläufig fakes erwischt haben.
Die Akkukoryphäe "mooch" hat letztens aufgezeigt, dass diese aus der Sony Fabrik in Singapor kommen und es sich hierbei um Originalware handelt. Weitere Hinweise, woran man originale erkennt findet ihr im e-cigarette-forum oder reddit (google: "There are newer “fat ring” Sony VTC5A batteries")

Hab bei meinen mal noch die Isolation entfernt (später gegen neue ersetzt) und danach geschaut ob der schwarze Isoring lose und nicht geklebt ist und ob die Mulden (dimples) am Pluspol zu finden sind

Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## Jibbomat (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Find das aber schon übel.
Hatte das die Tage mit dem Aufruf der Konion gelesen.

Ich verwende immer die Konion für die Dampfen.
Geht ja gut Leistung durch.

Wenn einem dann der Akku ausgast, Gibts wieder einen dicken Negativartikel das die E-Zigaretten explodieren


----------



## INU.ID (2. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



plgElwood schrieb:


> Hologramme und Verpackungsmerkmale sind als "Beweis" völlig ungeeignet.  Der Verlinkte Artikel von heise.de  zeigts doch deutlich. Ein bedrucktes Feld auf der Papprückseite ist eckig, nicht rund (oder andersherum) ansonsten gabs keinen Unterschied.  Hologramme, seriennummern ...alles da.


Der Hersteller/Importeur/Händler muß natürlich mitspielen. Wenn man einen Akku kauft, dann könnte ein entsprechendes Hologramm bzw. die Seriennummer auf einer Webseite auf seine Echtheit hin überprüft werden. Sowas geht natürlich nur, wenn nicht jeder Händler eine x-beliebige Webseite bietet, sondern wenn es eine Seite am besten direkt beim Hersteller ist. Oder noch besser, eine zentrale Webseite für alle Marken, die dort freiwillig mitmachen. Oder vielleicht direkt dazu gezwungen sind, dort mitzumachen.

Eine einmalige ID/SN auf nen Akku zu lasern/drucken sollte jetzt nicht so ein Problem sein. Mit Zahlen, Sonderzeichen, großen und kleinen Buchstaben (und ggf. dem Einsatz von Farben), sollte man auch ohne allzu lange Zeichenketten schon ausreichend Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung haben. Oder irgendwelche (einmaligen) Zeichen, die mit einer entsprechenden App im Netz überprüft werden. Akku kurz vors Smartphone halten, klick, und schon sieht man ob Original oder Fake.

Tatsache ist, dass diese Akku aufgrund ihrer Energiedichte eine potentielle Gefahr darstellen, die tlw. sehr zahlreich in einem Haushalt verteilt sind. Schon alleine um den quasi unendlichen "Fakern" das Leben schwer zu machen, sollten die Hersteller der "guten" Akkus langsam mal nachdenken, wie sie ihre Kunden vor gefährlichen Akkus schützen können. Also zumindest die, die an ihrem Leben hängen.


----------



## micha34 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Hologramme oder Seriennummern schützen vor nichts.
Viele lassen in China produzieren und somit entspricht meistens die Optik dem "Originalen"bzw sind eigentlich auch originale die aber Ausschuss sind oder andere Mängel aufweisen und nicht in den Handel kommen sollten.
Da wäre eine optische Identifikation durch was auch immer,vergebliche Liebesmüh.
Dann gibts noch die einfach zu erkennenden "Kapazitätsfakes"also eher No Names mit Kapazitätsangaben jenseits der Physik.

Neben Akkus ist noch die gesamte Elektronikpalette mit ihren Bauteilen betroffen.Das geht vom popeligen Widerstand bis zur CPU wo minderwertige Ware oder auch Totalfälschungen verkauft werden.Sämtliche auch namhafte Elektronikdistributoren sind davon betroffen.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Danke für den hinweis  

Sicher ist man wohl nie, eigentlich lebt man immer mit der Gefahr das dr Akku explodiert auch wenn es ein Originalakku ist! Am besten NUR!!! das Originalnetzteil verwenden und NUR!!! einen Akku kaufen vom Hersteller des Geräts auch wenn es mehr kostet!


----------



## micha34 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Im technischen Bereich sind die China Importe mittlerweile ein grosses Problem geworden.Auch für die namhaften Hersteller die in China produzieren lassen.
Deren geistiges und materielles Eigentum was dort reinfliesst wird von den Chinesen und kriminellen Geschäftemachern ausgenutzt.
In asiatischen Ländern haben Fakes wohl einen anderen Stellenwert,da es wohl eine Form der Anerkennung sein soll,so hört man.

Jedenfalls ist der Produktionsstandort China für Unternehmen und Verbraucher problematisch.

Es werden auch nicht nur teure Bauteile gefälscht sondern ebenso einfache Widerstände für den Bruchteil eines Cent.
Z.B ist Ebay voll davon(Dale Widerstände,Motorola Leistungstransistoren usw. fast zu 100% Fälschungen) und auch namhafte Händler kaufen meist unwissentlich solche Bauteile zum regulären Preis an,weil die grossen Hersteller meistens leider über wenig bekannte Zwischenhändler verkaufen.

Da ist dann den schwarzen Schafen Tür und Tor weit offen.

Eine zuverlässige Quelle für 18650 Markenakkus suche ich auch noch.


----------



## Adi1 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



micha34 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist der Produktionsstandort China für Unternehmen und Verbraucher problematisch.



Problematisch findest Du dass?

Knapp 1,4 Mrd. Menschen wollen auch Ihr Geld verdienen,

mit der Herstellung von billigen Plastikkrempel ist es längst nicht mehr getan,

Milliardenschwere verdeckte Staatsfonds kaufen weltweit

rentable Unternehmen auf und saugen das Know-How ab. 

Und was macht Europa dagegen?

Gar nichts, man kriecht Denen immer noch tiefer in den A....


----------



## micha34 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Problematisch findest Du dass?
> 
> Knapp 1,4 Mrd. Menschen wollen auch Ihr Geld verdienen,



Mag sein aber ich beziehe mich lediglich auf das Thema Fakes und Ausschussvermarktung der in China gefertigten Produkte
und die Möglichkeit oder Unmöglichkeit des Verbraucherschutz.

Die wenigsten werden gerne Fakes und Ausschuss zu regulären Preis kaufen wollen oder sonstwie davon begeistert sein.
Unabhängig der "höheren Politik".


----------



## Freakless08 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Eine einmalige ID/SN auf nen Akku zu lasern/drucken sollte jetzt nicht so ein Problem sein. Mit Zahlen, Sonderzeichen, großen und kleinen Buchstaben (und ggf. dem Einsatz von Farben), sollte man auch ohne allzu lange Zeichenketten schon ausreichend Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung haben. Oder irgendwelche (einmaligen) Zeichen, die mit einer entsprechenden App im Netz überprüft werden. Akku kurz vors Smartphone halten, klick, und schon sieht man ob Original oder Fake.


Naja.
Da kauft man dann eben ein original Akku, nimmt die Seriennummer und kopiert diese 1000x. Kennt man doch schon von den Windows Keys die überall in Umlauf sind, häufig mit Telefonaktivierung.


----------



## INU.ID (4. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Naja.
> Da kauft man dann eben ein original Akku, nimmt die Seriennummer und kopiert diese 1000x. Kennt man doch schon von den Windows Keys die überall in Umlauf sind, häufig mit Telefonaktivierung.


Vielleicht hab ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Wenn die Seriennummern nach der ersten Aktivierung deaktiviert werden (dann kommt die Meldung "Achtung, diese SN wurde am 26.05.2016 schon aktiviert"), dann kannst du die 999 anderen Kopien wegwerfen. Und um die SN auf 1 Kopie zu drucken brauchst du kein Original zu kaufen.

Ein Akku ist kein Produkt was in der Regel nach dem Kauf noch durch X Hände wandern muß. Und selbst wenn er dann noch gebraucht verkauft wird, brauch der neue Käufer keine Aktivierung/Verifikation mehr, der Vorbesitzer weiß dann ja (schon durch den Gebrauch) dass der Akku echt ist - er ist ja quasi mehrfach geprüft worden.


----------



## micha34 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Wer aber soll die Seriennummern auf den Akkus machen? Die Produzenten in China dann eher nicht.Dann müsste jeder Hersteller einen entsprechenden Logistikaufwand betreiben und eine seriöse Händlerkette aufbauen.

ICH als Kunde wäre bereit den entsprechenden Aufpreis zu Zahlen,die allgemeine Geiz ist Geil Anhängerschaft wohl nicht und die möchten nichtmal für Markenware
einen qualitativ begründeten Preis zahlen.
Qualitätsbewusstsein ist in der Minderheit und so wird sich am Problem eher wenig ändern.

Hoffentlich bleiben wir noch halbwegs vor GraKa und CPU Fakes geschützt obwohl es fast nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist bis man uns auch da über den Tisch ziehen will.


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



micha34 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleiben wir noch halbwegs vor GraKa und CPU Fakes geschützt obwohl es fast nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist bis man uns auch da über den Tisch ziehen will.



Wenn du billig genug kaufst, ist es kein Problem eine gefälschte CPU oder GPU bei Ebay zu bekommen.


----------



## micha34 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du billig genug kaufst, ist es kein Problem eine gefälschte CPU oder GPU bei Ebay zu bekommen.



Dann ist es auch nicht mehr weit hin solche Fakes vom Händler zum regulären Preis zu bekommen.
Dabei ist dem Händler nicht zwingend Betrugsabsicht vorzuwerfen.Wenn Fakes schon optisch gut gemacht sind ist es nicht einfach zu Unterscheiden.
Sieht man schon deutlich an Akkus.
Wenn dann noch echte Ausschussware in den Handel kommt....


----------



## JanJake (5. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Da ich mein S8 bald mal zerlegen muss weil der USB Port kaputt ist, will ich auch gleich den Akku mit tauschen. Da es ein recht neues Handy ist, denke ich sollte es da nicht das Problem sein ein Originalen zu bekommen. 

Aber das "Problem" mit China ist an sich kein Problem! Denn was viele nicht bedenken, die Rechtslage in China ist eine andere und es hat sich an die in China gehalten zu werden wenn in China gebaut wird. Und dort ist es eben üblich gute Kopien zu verkaufen! Und um so besser die am Original sind um so besser ist man dort angesehen. So ist eben die Mentalität so, egal wie sehr wir das vielleicht nicht mögen oder sonst was! 

Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Hersteller da irgendwas gegen tun wollen, denn egal ob Original oder nicht, es ist immer eine Werbung für die! Sonst würden die versuchen ein Import Verbot durch zu bekommen! Aber die tun einfach gar nichts dagegen. 

In China wird ALLES kopiert, jegliche Elektroartikel, Kunststoffartikel, Autos (gleiches Designe anderer Name) und was es sonst noch gibt. Es gehört für die eben zum Guten Ton dazu. 

Andere Länder andere Sitten sage ich da nur zu! Aber beschweren brauch sich da keiner drüber, denn es ist seit Jahren bekannt und wer dahinten produzieren lässt hat damit zu rechnen.



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du billig genug kaufst, ist es kein Problem eine gefälschte CPU oder GPU bei Ebay zu bekommen.



Fake GTX970 etc gibt es alles wie Sand am Meer kaufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



JanJake schrieb:


> Da ich mein S8 bald mal zerlegen muss weil der USB Port kaputt ist, will ich auch gleich den Akku mit tauschen. Da es ein recht neues Handy ist, denke ich sollte es da nicht das Problem sein ein Originalen zu bekommen.


Freu dich nicht zu früh.
Der Akku vom S8 ist verklebt.

Du mußt das Gerät halb auseinander nehmen:
YouTube.

Und achte darauf, daß der Tauschakku exakt so aussieht, wie das Original.

Ich hab selbst schon einen gefälschten Sony-Akku gekauft, ohne es zu merken.
Erst als der nach 7 Monaten wie zufällig den Geist aufgab, hab ich die Unterschiede beim dritten bemerkt:
ander aufschriften, ander Schriftgröße, andere Symbolanordnung ... .

Der originale läuft jetzt über 3 Jahre mit gleichbleibender Kapazität.


----------



## INU.ID (5. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefÃ¤lschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Bei neueren Smartphone-Modellen geht erst gar kein unnötiges Risiko ein. Kauft bei einer Quelle die definitiv nur originale Akkus verkauft (Webshop vom Smartphone-Hersteller?). Gerade bei Geräten mit hohem Verletzungspotential wie Smartphones (dicht am Ohr), E-Dampfer (im Mund) Hochleistungs-Taschenlampen (in der Hand) usw, wegen 5 oder 10€ sollte man hier keine Spielchen spielen.


Selten, aber trotzdem schon zu oft vorgekommen:

Man bursts into flames after cell phone battery explodes in his pocket!!


Edit:

Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert bzw. zu viel Zeit hat, evtl. ganz interessant (habs selbst noch nicht angeschaut):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6MfNVDydcbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (6. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Das mit dem Dampfgeräten juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber das Thema an sich ist wirklich erschreckend !


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

mein china handy akku 
btw, das handy hat eine dicke von 7.7mm (ohne akku)


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> mein china handy akku  btw, das handy hat eine dicke von 7.7mm (ohne akku)




Genau so sah mein Polarcell-Akku aus. Gut, ok, vielleicht nicht ganz sooo krass aufgebläht. 
Du solltest den Sprengsatz schnellstens entschärfen, also irgendwie entladen, oder im Freien (mit nem Hammer und nem spitzen Schraubenzieher) kontrolliert kurzschließen. So kannst du das Ding ja nirgends abgeben, geschweige denn gefahrlos im Auto transportieren. Auf alle Fälle sollte das Ding schnellstens raus aus dem Haus.


Ich möchte dich noch um einen Gefallen bitten: Poste bitte mal ein Foto des Akkus von vorne (damit man die Modell-Daten besser sieht), und schreib bitte noch dazu wo du ihn gekauft hast, und für welches Smartphone er ist. Dann kann ich das im Startpost sammeln, und potentielle Interessenten (die vielleicht auch über Google hier landen) können sich vor einem Akku-Kauf schon mal Akkus anschauen, die sie besser nicht kaufen sollten.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich noch um einen Gefallen bitten: Poste bitte mal ein Foto des Akkus von vorne (damit man die Modell-Daten besser sieht), und schreib bitte noch dazu wo du ihn gekauft hast, und für welches Smartphone er ist. Dann kann ich das im Startpost sammeln, und potentielle Interessenten (die vielleicht auch über Google hier landen) können sich vor einem Akku-Kauf schon mal Akkus anschauen, die sie besser nicht kaufen sollten.




Akku ist für LG G5 erworben bei ebay für 12€ hatte mit ~1 jahr gerechnet, lief aber nur 6 Monate 

hab ich bei uns im Labor abgegeben damit die Leute was zu lachen hatten und sich um die Entsorgung kümmern (wir forschen an chemischen Energiespeichersystemen ........... vielleicht sollte ich meinen nächsten akku von nem Studenten bauen lassen )


----------



## tandel (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefÃ¤lschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Bei neueren Smartphone-Modellen geht erst gar kein unnötiges Risiko ein. Kauft bei einer Quelle die definitiv nur originale Akkus verkauft (Webshop vom Smartphone-Hersteller?). Gerade bei Geräten mit hohem Verletzungspotential wie Smartphones (dicht am Ohr), E-Dampfer (im Mund) Hochleistungs-Taschenlampen (in der Hand) usw, wegen 5 oder 10€ sollte man hier keine Spielchen spielen.



Sehe ich auch so, aber wo bekommt man denn 100% originale Akkus für z.B. Samsung Geräte?


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Direkt beim Hersteller, eventuell?


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefÃ¤lschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



tandel schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, aber wo bekommt man denn 100% originale Akkus für z.B. Samsung Geräte?


Wenn das Gerät noch nicht so alt ist durchaus auch mal beim Hersteller direkt. In der Regel wird dort aber der Support (komplett, also auch für Akkus) nach ein paar Jahren eingestellt. Und dann heißt es hoffen. Entweder einen Händler erwischen der noch "originale" Original-Akkus im Angebot hat (zb. weil er Restposten aufgekauft hat), oder das man einen guten nachgebauten Akku aus dem Zubehör bekommt.

Oder Akku-Lotto spielen, einfach einen aus dem Zubehör kaufen (ebay 10€), und jeden Tag nachschauen (Akku raus nehmen) ob er sich schon aufgebläht hat. Und natürlich hoffen das er nicht gerade dann explodiert, wenn man gerade mit dem gerät am Ohr am telefonieren ist. 


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Direkt beim Hersteller, eventuell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für ältere Geräte bieten die Hersteller in der Regel gar nichts mehr an.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefÃ¤lschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Für ältere Geräte bieten die Hersteller in der Regel gar nichts mehr an.



 Dann ist die Antwort ja klar... ich hab nur meinem Vorposter geantwortet, der stand grad im Wald.


----------



## tandel (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Ich habe ein A5 2017, da ist nichts mehr mit jeden Tag rausnehmen.
Finde ich grundsätzlich nicht schlimm, denn man kann den Akku immer noch recht einfach wechseln. Aber das will ich maximal ein Mal während der Lebenszeit des Geräts machen, daher wäre mir ein 100% originaler Akku sehr wichtig.

Wenn ich zu einem Händler gehe, der noch "Restbestände" auf Lager hat, kann ich mir ja auch nicht sicher sein, oder?

Der Samsung Shop ist gerade down, was man in der Trefferliste mit dem Suchwort "akku" sieht, sind die (alten) entnehmbaren Akkus.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



tandel schrieb:


> Ich habe ein A5 2017, da ist nichts mehr mit jeden Tag rausnehmen.
> Finde ich grundsätzlich nicht schlimm, denn man kann den Akku immer noch recht einfach wechseln. Aber das will ich maximal ein Mal während der Lebenszeit des Geräts machen, daher wäre mir ein 100% originaler Akku sehr wichtig.
> 
> Wenn ich zu einem Händler gehe, der noch "Restbestände" auf Lager hat, kann ich mir ja auch nicht sicher sein, oder?
> ...



Dann check halt die Produktnummer des verbauten Akkus.

Ganz besonders clever, wäre es natürlich sich ein Akku Replacement Video raus zu suchen und sich die Modellnummer des verbauten Akkus zu notieren.

Sowas wie:  EB-BA520ABE       (A5 2017)

Damit dann eine Anfrage an den Support stellen. 

Mehr als versuchen geht halt nicht.

Sonst bleibt nur die Erkenntnis, beim nächsten Kauf auf austauschbare Akkus zu achten.


----------



## tandel (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann check halt die Produktnummer des verbauten Akkus.
> 
> ...
> Sonst bleibt nur die Erkenntnis, beim nächsten Kauf auf austauschbare Akkus zu achten.



Löst doch beides nicht mein/das Grundproblem, dass ich gerne einen originalen und keinen gefälschten Akku kaufen möchte.


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Nachdem im Februar der Akku eines iPhones ausgetauscht wurde, explodierte es vor kurzem auf dem Armaturenbrett - während der Fahrt:

Exploding iPhone video captures moment erupting Apple gadget forces woman to flee from her car on busy motorway (The Sun)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E57p5RmLyz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und hier noch ein paar weitere Beispiele von schlechten Akkus... :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H9DAJgjWEL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzCvsiGH4RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luT9S28OaWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



tandel schrieb:


> Löst doch beides nicht mein/das Grundproblem, dass ich gerne einen originalen und keinen gefälschten Akku kaufen möchte.



Na sicher, wie beschrieben, beim HERSTELLER.


----------



## NuVirus (12. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Jemand ne gute Adresse für HP Ersatzakku bei alten Geräten 633805-001 (Probook 4530s) Akku ist sehr wahrscheinlich komplett defekt.

  Schätze mal um die ca. 20€ Ebay Akkus aus China sollte man definitiv nen Bogen machen?
Was ist von solchen Nachbauten zu halten?
PR06 633805-001 Laptop Akku fuer HP ProBook 4330s 4430s 4530s 4535s 4540s  | eBay

Akku fuer HP HSTNN-XB3C PR06 QK646UT 633733-1A1 633805-001 HSTNN-DB2R, 4400mAh  | eBay

Wäre das hier ein wirklicher Orginal Akku oder kann man das nicht sicher sagen?
HP PR06 Notebook Akku QK646AA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Es geht nicht darum den perfekten Akku zu finden einfach nur einen der vernünftigen sicheren der funktioniert damit man das Gerät mal etwas mobil verwenden kann - aktuell läuft es nur ohne Akku noch.


----------



## INU.ID (13. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Schätze mal um die ca. 20€ Ebay Akkus aus China sollte man definitiv nen Bogen machen? Was ist von solchen Nachbauten zu halten?


Also ich habe schon zahlreiche originale Notebook-Akkus, sowie welche aus dem Zubehör, auseinander genommen, um an die verbauten 18650 Zellen zu kommen (ich hab da selbst defekte Notebook-Akkus aufgekauft, weil die Zellen meistens noch ok sind). Und ich hab hier bisher (selbst bei den billigsten NB-Akkus) nur eine einzige Auffälligkeit entdeckt: Bei der Kapazitätsangabe wird da gerne mal gemogelt. Bei der Kapazität des ersten von dir verlinkten Akkus sind 4400mAh angegeben. Ich vermute allerdings, das da nur Zellen mit 2000mAh verbaut sind (3S2P = 6 Zellen), vielleicht sogar nur 1800mAh. Der Akku wird also *vermutlich* keine 11,1V und 4400mAh haben, sondern nur 11,1V und 4000mAh, oder vielleicht sogar nur 3600mAh. Wie gesagt, vermutet. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass da wirklich 4400mAh verbaut sind. Das weiß man erst genau wenn man den Akku zerlegt hat. 

Etwas anderes als "Geschummel" bei den Kapazitätsangaben habe ich, bei den Notebook-Akkus, bisher allerdings noch nicht beobachten können. Oft sind, bei den besseren "Fake-Akkus", sogar richtig gute Markenzellen (LG, Panasonic...) verbaut. Da stimmt dann zwar die angegebene Kapazität auch öfter mal nicht, aber die Akkus an sich sind tadellos.

Aber selbst bei den günstigeren/günstigsten Notebook-Akkus sind in der Regel ordentliche Zellen verbaut. Ich hab alle meine meine 18650-Zellen nach dem Ausbau geladen, entladen und wieder geladen, und hier bisher keine anderen Auffälligkeiten als falsche Kapazitätsangaben entdecken können. Vielleicht auch, weil in einem Notebook-Akku in der Regel mehrere Zellen sitzen, und die potentielle Gefahr bei der Verwendung von "Schrott-Zellen" gleich sehr viel höher ist, dass da eine Zelle im Falle des Falles die anderen gleich mit entzündet.


Bei dem von dir verlinkten Akku für 27,89€ schreibt der Händler ja sogar dazu: 





> "Mit diesem Akku erwerben Sie ein Qualitätsprodukt, welches  *ausschließlich mit hochwertigen Zellen namhafter Hersteller wie Samsung,  Sanyo und Panasonic* bestückt ist."


Deutscher Händler, deutscher Name, 99,9% positive Bewertungen, da wird der so einen Satz nicht in die Beschreibung schreiben, wenn er nicht ganz genau weiß dass das stimmt. 

Und wer garantiert dir schon, dass der angebliche original HP-Akku auf Amazon auch wirklich 100%ig original ist? Ganz sicher kannst du da heutzutage nur noch sein, wenn du direkt beim Hersteller (in dem Fall HP) einkaufst. Und selbst da soll es ja schon Fälle gegeben haben... ^^


----------



## INU.ID (23. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefÃ¤lschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Spätestens jetzt gibt es den ersten direkten Toten durch einen explodierten Akku, der den Besitzer scheinbar mit einer solchen Wucht am Oberkörper getroffen hat, dass die Person einen Tag später im Krankenhaus gestorben ist. RTL-NEXT spricht sogar von einem "Schuß direkt ins Herz":

Explosion von Akku-Ladegerät: Batterie schießt direkt ins Herz - Mann (26) tot!

Explodiertes Akku-Ladegeraet toetet Mann in Hamburg - PC-WELT

Notfaelle: Mann stirbt nach Explosion von Ladegeraet - FOCUS Online

Technikunfall: Explodierendes Ladegerät tötet 26-Jährigen - COMPUTER BILD

Hamburg: Akku-Ladegeraet explodiert in St. Pauli, Mann stirbt in Klinik | MOPO.de

https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/ha...odiert-mann-lebensgefaehrlich-verletzt-744206

https://www.futurezone.de/digital-l...plodierendes-Ladegeraet-toetet-Hamburger.html


----------



## -Shorty- (23. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [23.08.18 Mann von Akku getötet]*

Entschuldige aber einen Hinweis wodurch die Explosion des Akkus verursacht wurde fehlt.

Das sollte man Aufgrund des Threadtitels vielleicht mal erwähnen, nicht das hier jemand falsche Zusammenhänge herstellt.

Defekte Akkus oder Ladegeräte haben übrigens schon weit mehr Menschen das Leben gekostet aber inwieweit die Ursache da bei "Fakes" liegt ist auch nicht klar.


----------



## INU.ID (23. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [23.08.18 Mann von Akku getötet]*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Defekte Akkus oder Ladegeräte haben übrigens schon weit mehr Menschen das Leben gekostet...


Alles gelesen? Hier wurde ein Mensch angeblich direkt (mechanisch) von einem Akku getötet, und nicht durch einen ausgelösten Brand. Welche Fälle sind dir bekannt in denen das schon einmal passiert sein soll?

Und wer hat gesagt dass das ein Fake-Akku war - oder unbedingt sein muß? Es geht um die grundsätzliche Gefährlichkeit von Akkus. Alle auch bisher hier im Thread geposteten Videos bedeuten nicht, das immer zu 100% "Fake-Akkus" die Auslöser für Explosionen und Brände sind. Nur ist die Gefahr damit eben deutlich höher.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [23.08.18 Mann von Akku getötet]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Alles gelesen? Hier wurde ein Mensch angeblich direkt (mechanisch) von einem Akku getötet, und nicht durch einen ausgelösten Brandt. Welche Fälle sind dir bekannt in denen das schon einmal passiert sein soll?



Also mir persönlich wäre die Klärung der Frage eindeutig zu viel OT, sry.

Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass es in deinen verlinkten Artikeln keinen Hinweis auf gefälschte Teile gibt und im Zusammenhang mit dem Threadtitel missverstanden werden könnten.
Unabhängig der Tragik des Vorfalls gibt es leider noch sehr viel weitere mögliche Ursachen für den tödlichen Unfall. Eine bloße Reduzierung auf das Thema "gefälschte Akkus" vermittelt den Eindruck so was könne mit original Hardware nicht passieren. Darum hätte man das meiner Meinung nach erwähnen müssen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [23.08.18 Mann von Akku getötet]*

Haut mal mit nem Hammer drauf und guckt was passiert


----------



## Flexsist (23. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [23.08.18 Mann von Akku getötet]*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also mir persönlich wäre die Klärung der Frage eindeutig zu viel OT, sry.
> 
> Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass es in deinen verlinkten Artikeln keinen  Hinweis auf gefälschte Teile gibt und im Zusammenhang mit dem  Threadtitel missverstanden werden könnten.
> Unabhängig der Tragik des Vorfalls gibt es leider noch sehr viel weitere  mögliche Ursachen für den tödlichen Unfall. Eine bloße Reduzierung auf  das Thema "gefälschte Akkus" vermittelt den Eindruck so was könne mit  original Hardware nicht passieren. Darum hätte man das meiner Meinung  nach erwähnen müssen.




Zumal in dem aktuellen Fall immer nur die Rede vom explodiertem Ladegerät selbst und nicht vom Akku die Rede ist.

Klar, ich vermute auch dass  ehr  ein defekter  oder überladener Akku oder gar eine Batterie die nichts in einem Ladegerät zu suchen hat die Ursache war, aber wissen tu ich es nicht.


----------



## chaotium (23. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [23.08.18 Mann von Akku getötet]*

lithium ist und bleibt gefährlich


----------



## Freakless08 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [23.08.18 Mann von Akku getötet]*

Wobei man hier auch sagen muss, dass z.B. für mein Laptop oder Handy gar keine Original Akkus mehr kaufbar sind. Hier gibt es nur Nachbauten zu kaufen und zum wegwerfen der Geräte wären sie einfach zu schade, da diese noch ohne Probleme funktionieren.... und Wegwerfgesellschaft ist auch nicht das was ich unterstützen möchte - Also komplettes Teil wegwerfen, wenn ein Austausch eines kleinen Teils (Akku) schon reicht um es ohne Probleme weiterverwenden zu können.

Habe auch schon bei bekannten Handys gesehen die noch neu (und nicht Onlinekauf) waren (6-12 Monate) von bekannten Marken, bei denen der fest eingebaute Akku nach einer Weile das Gehäuse auseinandergedrückt haben, weil der Akku im innern sich aufgebläht hat.
Kann also auch mit Original Akkus passieren.
 Ausreißer sind wohl jedem bekannt : Samsungs Note 7 oder von Apple brennende iPhone Netzteile/aufgeblähte MacBook Pro Akkus.


----------



## INU.ID (25. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [23.08.18 Mann von Akku getötet]*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Kann also auch mit Original Akkus passieren.


Das ist absolut korrekt, keine Frage. Nur kannst du sehr oft gar nicht mehr erkennen, ob der originale Akku da vor dir wirklich original ist. Selbst die Hersteller von Akku betriebenen Geräten haben hier gelegentlich Probleme, nicht an ein "schwarzes Schaf" zu geraten. Ganz zu schweigen von Händlern, die ihre Akkus nicht direkt bei einem seriösen und namenhaften Akku-Hersteller einkaufen.

Es wird also immer schwerer, sein noch funktionierendes Gerät am Leben erhalten zu können, wenn es keine originalen "Original-Akkus" mehr gibt, und man im Zubehör die schwarzen (quasi aus Ausschusszellen gebauten) Akkus nicht mehr von den guten Akkus unterscheiden kann. Wie gesagt, ich hatte einen 15€ Polarcell (?) in meinem Note 3, bei dem der Händler auf ebay geschrieben hatte er zahle 50 oder 100€, wenn ich einen besseren Akku finde. Und nur durch einen dummen Zufall ist mir nach ein paar Monaten aufgefallen, dass der Akkudeckel kurz davor war wegzufliegen.

Und dann bleibt die Frage: Geh ich das Risiko (nochmal, und ggf. wieder und wieder...) ein dass das Gerät vom Akku zerstört wird? Oder dieser Akku vielleicht genau dann Feuer fängt, wenn ich im Bett liege und schlafe? Oder mustere ich das Gerät aus, und kaufe ein neues - mit dann an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit originalem Akku? ^^


----------



## micha34 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [23.08.18 Mann von Akku getötet]*

Modellbauer bewahren ihre Lithium Akkus gerne in Brand und explosionsgeschützten behältnissen auf und Laden diese darin auch.

Hohe Energiedichte in leichter rudimentärer "Verpackung" ist grundsätzlich nicht ganz ungefährlich.
Fast jeder hat im Lauf der Zeit schonmal Bekanntschaft mit aufgeblähten Akkus auch von Markenherstellern gemacht.
Vom Aufblähen bis es Feuer fängt oder Explodiert ist es meist nur ein kleiner Schritt.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Sony informiert Käufer über Amazon, das die Sony Konyon VTC 6 explizit nicht in E-Zigaretten verwendet werden dürfen.

Hintergrund: die Akkus wurden gern gekauft, Dank der  3000mAh und der 30A*.
Diese 30 A liefert der Akku aber nur in temperaturgeregelten Akkupacks, ohne diese Regelelektronik darf der Akku nur mit 15A belastet werden. Diese 15A überschreitet man mit einem DualCoil Setup sehr rasch. 
Falls gewünscht poste ich den Inhalt hier im Thread sobald ich wieder am heimischen PC sitze.

--------------------------------------------------
Guten Tag,

Sie hatten diese(n) Artikel auf Amazon.de gekauft:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
2er Pack Sony Konion US18650VTC6 18650 Akku - speziell für E-Zigaretten - Li-Ion / 3,7V / 30A / 3120mAh - US18650 VTC6 in kraftmax Box für 18650 Akkus
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Hersteller Sony hat mitgeteilt, dass die genannten Artikel nicht zur Verwendung in eCigarettes, Vape Pens und ähnlichen Produkten bestimmt sind, da dies ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt. Die vollständige Mitteilung von Sony finden Sie hier:

Access Denied

Falls Sie die genannten Artikel in eCigarettes, Vape Pens und ähnlichen Produkten verwenden, stellen Sie dies bitte umgehend ein. Für weitere Informationen zur geeigneten Verwendung der Artikel wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an Sony.

Den Amazon Kundenservice zu diesem Thema erhalten Sie über folgende Webseite:

https://vinyl.expertproductinquiry.com/app/SelfRegistration/Amazon%20Battery%20Registration?ReferenceID=028-7234165-1989143&EventID=51F7E179-972D-45B7-87CB-2B564216D5BE&$culture=DE

(Hinweis: Der Link führt Sie nicht auf die Amazon Webseite, sondern zu einem externen Dienstleister.)

Sollten Sie den oder die Artikel weitergegeben haben, bitten wir Sie, dieses Schreiben an den oder die Empfänger weiterzuleiten, damit diese den obigen Link nutzen können.

Ihre Sicherheit hat bei uns oberste Priorität und wir hoffen, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen geholfen zu haben.

(Dies ist eine automatisch versendete E-Mail. Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf dieses Schreiben, da die E-Mail-Adresse nur zum Versenden, nicht aber zum Empfang von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.)

Freundliche Grüße

Kundenservice Amazon.de
Amazon.de: Guenstige Preise fuer Elektronik & Foto, Filme, Musik, Buecher, Games, Spielzeug & mehr

Impressum: Amazon.de Hilfe: Impressum


Zum Thema Akku laden. Ich platziere mein Ladegerät während des Ladens in meiner Microwelle (ausgeschalten und nicht am Netz).  Das Gehäuse und der Glasteller in der Microwelle sollte einem ausgasendem Akku doch eigentlich Standhalten. 
Spricht da was dagegen?

Der Ofen wäre die nächste Variante, allerdings kann man den nicht so leicht vom Netz nehmen und ein versehentliches Einschalten nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## INU.ID (19. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Erstmal danke für die doch ziemlich wichtige Information. 


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Diese 30 A liefert der Akku aber nur in temperaturgeregelten Akkupacks, ohne diese Regelelektronik darf der Akku nur mit 15A belastet werden.


Was bedeutet dass der Akku die 30A auch ohne Temperaturregelung liefert, es aber tunlichst vermieden werden sollte ihn dann so zu belasten. Was ich mich gerade Frage, seit wann gibt es die Aussage mit der Temperaturregelung? Ist das neu, oder haben die meisten Händler diesen Passus "vergessen" in die Beschreibung aufzunehmen?


> Falls Sie die genannten Artikel in eCigarettes, Vape Pens und ähnlichen Produkten verwenden, stellen Sie dies bitte umgehend ein.


Hm, ich denke dass den Akku sehr viele in ihren Mods (eZig/Vape) verwenden, ohne immer eine Temperaturregelung zu haben. Woher also diese plötzliche Wandlung?


> Den Amazon Kundenservice zu diesem Thema erhalten Sie über folgende Webseite:
> 
> https://vinyl.expertproductinquiry.com/app/SelfRegistration/Amazon%20Battery%20Registration?ReferenceID=028-7234165-1989143&EventID=51F7E179-972D-45B7-87CB-2B564216D5BE&$culture=DE
> 
> (Hinweis: Der Link führt Sie nicht auf die Amazon Webseite, sondern zu einem externen Dienstleister.)


Da kommt bei mir nur "Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie sich bereits registriert haben. Bitte wenden Sie sich für Fragen zum Produkt an Sony für weitere Unterstützung."


> Zum Thema Akku laden. Ich platziere mein Ladegerät während des Ladens in meiner Microwelle (ausgeschalten und nicht am Netz).  Das Gehäuse und der Glasteller in der Microwelle sollte einem ausgasendem Akku doch eigentlich Standhalten.


Hm, interessante Idee. Zumindest dürfte die Mikrowelle zu den sichersten Orten im Haus gehören, wenn es um die Ladung von Akkus geht. Sie sollte auch über genügend Luftschlitze verfügen, um bei einem raschen Ausgasen der Akkus, oder auch einer explosionsartigen Verpuffung, eine ggf. fixierte Tür (damit die Tür nur noch so weit geöffnet ist, wie es das Kabel vom Ladegerät erfordert) nicht sofort aufzudrücken.



> Spricht da was dagegen?


So lange die Mikrowelle nicht gerade in der Nähe leicht entzündlicher Stoffe steht, eigentlich doch nichts, oder?


> Der Ofen wäre die nächste Variante, allerdings kann man den nicht so leicht vom Netz nehmen und ein versehentliches Einschalten nicht auszuschließen.


In einem Single-Haushalt wäre das umlegen der Sicherungen vermutlich so selten, dass das noch kein wirklicher Aufwand wäre. Bei einem "Familien-Backofen" dürfte es schon etwas aufwendiger sein. UNd doch, vom Platz her (hochgradig feuerfest) dürfte ein Backofen die Nr. 1 im Haus sein, was die Eindämmung potentieller Akku-Entzündungen angeht.

Auch gut geeignet sind zb. alte Tresore, oder (besser als gar nichts) ausreichend große Keramikschüsseln, oder ein großes Backblech. Die letzten beiden helfen zwar nicht bei einer explosionsartigen Ausgasung bzw. Quasi-Explosion, sind aber immer noch besser als gar nichts. Wobei dir Mikrowelle hier (sofern vorhanden) immer vorzuziehen sein sollte.


PS. Hab es mal ins Startpoting/die Überschrift editiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*

Woher dieser sinneswandel seitens Sony kommt weiß ich auch nicht. Wobei die den Akku laut Datenblatt von Anfang an klar definiert haben. 

Vermutlich ist der VTC 6 ausschließlich für Akkupacks/E-Bikes usw. gedacht und sollte gar nicht einzeln wie ein VTC 5a genutzt werden. Weshalb man da denselben Formfaktor und eine nahezu identische Bezeichnung gewählt hat ist fragwürdig.


Der Punkt mit der Temperaturregelung wurde glaub ich einfach knallhart ignoriert, überlesen oder sogar im Zusammenhang mit dem Dampfen falsch interpretiert. Augenscheinlich ist der VTC 6 ja auch ein Nachfolger des VTC 5a Modells. 

Allerdings könnten die Hersteller der Dampfgeräte auch einfach eine Temperaturregelung integrieren, kann ja im Zusammenhang mit Sicherheit kaum ein Nachteil sein. Die 5€ mehr könnte man schon verkraften, als Ausgleich ohne schwere Verbrennungen zu leben aufjedenfall.


Der erste Link, welcher für dich nicht mehr funktioniert beinhaltete nur 2 Fragen, ob ich die Akkus noch besitze und ob ich sie in einer E-Zigarette verwende, beides bejaht. Anschließend gab es eine Verrechnung/ Gutschrift für die o.g. Anzahl Akkus und eine nochmalige Aufforderung diese Akkus nicht mehr zu verwenden. 

Ich möchte das jetzt nicht relativieren aber ich bewege mich mit meinen Dampfen noch weit unter 12A und daher nutze die VTC 6 noch. Da ich allerdings nicht sicher weiß ob meine o.g. Vermutung richtig ist oder andere Gründe die Ursache dieser Infokampagne sind werden in Kürze die VTC 5a bestellt.


----------



## Flexsist (19. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Der Ofen wäre die nächste Variante, allerdings kann man den nicht so leicht vom Netz nehmen und ein versehentliches Einschalten nicht auszuschließen.



Warum denn nicht? Für Herde / Ofen gibts doch eigentlich immer eine extra Sicherung. Ich habe sogar  3 Sicherung nur für den Herd. Raus damit und alles ist gut.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Für Herde / Ofen gibts doch eigentlich immer eine extra Sicherung. Ich habe sogar  3 Sicherung nur für den Herd. Raus damit und alles ist gut.



Ja, aber wenn ich dann in 4 Monaten mal wieder was kochen will lauf ich Amok. 

Einem Kollegen in meinem Ort ist das komplette Haus über Nacht abgebrannt, hätten die Nachbarn den Brand nicht entdeckt wäre er mit seinen Eltern verbrannt. Die Ursache war wohl ein Kurzschluss in einem Bike/Modellbau Akku der über Nacht geladen wurde. Das Haus ist mittlerweile komplett abgerissen. So was wünscht man keinem.

Darum hab ich mir meine Gedanken zur Mikrowelle gemacht und fand die Idee ganz gut und billig, da bereits vorhanden. Theoretisch ist diese Lösung gerade für alte und defekte Modelle ganz günstig, zumal die damals teilweise extrem robust gebaut wurden. Vielleicht nicht die schönste Lösung aber in Anbetracht der möglichen Konsequenzen ohne Schutz...


----------



## INU.ID (19. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefÃ¤lschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.)*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht die schönste Lösung aber in Anbetracht der möglichen Konsequenzen ohne Schutz...



Wie gesagt, ein Tresor in ausreichender Größe (nicht diese flachen für 2 Ordner, sondern schon "würfelförmig") gibt es ab ca. 50€, und die haben in der Regel an der Rückseite sogar schon ein Loch (bzw. Löcher) für das Ladekabel (ggf. Steck ab und wieder dran montieren) und für ein potentielles Ausgasen der Akkus. Außerdem eignet sich so ein Tresor auch hervorragend zur Lagerung von Akkus (auch Akkus die gerade nicht benutzt/geladen werden sind immer noch gefährlich!) - dann aber besser (für die Lagerung) einen 2ten kaufen, damit im Falle des Falles die gelagerten Akkus nicht von den geladenen/gerade in Brand gerattenen Akkus direkt mit angesteckt werden)

ZB sowas: KESSER(R) Tresor Elektronischer 50x35x34,5 XXL Moebeltresor Safe Wandtresor Silber  | eBay





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bis sich so ein "Akku-Tresor" mal aufbläht, geschweige denn platzt, muß es im inneren schon ganz fürchterlich abgehen. Mehr Sicherheit für zb. 50€ wird man wohl nicht bekommen. Und hier, anders als bei einem Ofen oder einer Mikrowelle, reicht im Schadensfall eine Reinigung und etwas Farbe, und der Gerät ist für die nächste Explosion bereit. Bei der Mikrowelle oder dem Ofen muß man schon etwas mehr reinigen, bzw. kann diese im schlimmsten Fall sogar direkt entsorgen - was allerdings immer noch günstiger ist, als eine komplette Küche erneuern zu müssen, oder zb. im Bett verbrannt zu sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [Update 19.09.18 - Warnmeldung von Amazon/Sony]*

Dass es so was für solche Preise gibt wusste ich nicht, danke dafür, ganz ohne Ironie.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [Update 19.09.18 - Warnmeldung von Amazon/Sony]*

Update Email von Amazon:

Guten Tag,

wir haben soeben die Erstattung für den Artikel "Sony VTC Akku" als Aktionsgutschein in Ihrem Amazon.de Konto hinterlegt.

Wie bereits mitgeteilt, verwenden Sie den Artikel "Sony VTC Akku" bitte nicht in eCigarettes, Vape Pens und ähnlichen Produkten. Für weitere Informationen zur geeigneten Nutzung wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an Sony. 

Den Gutschein können Sie bei Ihrer nächsten Bestellung bei Amazon.de einlösen.

Ihre Sicherheit hat bei uns oberste Priorität und wir bedauern entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten.

(Dies ist eine automatisch versendete E-Mail. Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf dieses Schreiben, da die E-Mail-Adresse nur zum Versenden, nicht aber zum Empfang von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.)

Freundliche Grüße

Kundenservice Amazon.de

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bin bisher auch von keinem anderen Händler angeschrieben worden. In dem Moment ist es mal ganz hilfreich, dass Amazon hier der Verkäufer/Vermittler war. 

Also ich hab meine Kohle wieder und ärgere mich nicht alle Akkus bei Amazon geordert zu haben.... 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## Nitroglow (27. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [Update 19.09.18 - Warnmeldung von Amazon/Sony]*

 Puhhh 
habe jetzt nur ein zwei seiten gelesen .... das hört sich ja so an wie beim Langern von Gas & Sauerstoff Flaschen .... alles ausserhalb im Freien so das sich kein Gas/ Sauerstoff Gemisch ansammeln kann, was zum Gefählichen Expolsionsgemisch sich entwickeln kann.

Okay .... hatte gestern überlegt mir einen neuen Akkus zu kaufen für das MotoG4 ... aber wenn das so ausschaut kaufe ich mir besser ein neues Smartphone  nutze das "Handy" nur noch für Whatsapp und den ganzen Zweiwege Sicherheitscodes ... da bin ich froh noch ein Uralt Schiebe Handy von Nokia zu haben .... der Akku hält und hält 

Das es so Krass ist hätte ich nicht gedacht .... habe nur am Rande mit bekommen mit "dem Akku der zur einer Pistolenkugel geworden ist und sich einer selber Erschossen hat beim Aufladen vom Akku" 
 da ist ja das Rauchen von echten Kippen viel Ungefählicher ..wenn das so nennen kann.

erstmal Danke hier für den Thread .. der hat was sensibilisiert für die Situation rund um Akkus ...


----------



## INU.ID (28. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [Update 19.09.18 - Warnmeldung von Amazon/Sony]*



Nitroglow schrieb:


> Okay .... hatte gestern überlegt mir einen neuen Akkus zu kaufen für das MotoG4 ... aber wenn das so ausschaut kaufe ich mir besser ein neues Smartphone


Genau das soll der Thread nicht bezwecken, denn auch der Akku in deinem neuen Smartphone ist ja potentiell gefährlich - siehe Samsung Galaxy Note 7. Es geht um den allgemeinen Umgang mit Akkus. sie vielleicht nicht über Nacht zu laden während man schläft, oder neue Akkus am Anfang mal eine Weile nicht unbeaufsichtigt aufzuladen, oder zumindest (ggf. mit dem Smartphone/Laptop/Notebook) auf eine feuerfeste Unterlage zu legen. Und darum darauf zu achten welchen Akku man wo kauft, und wie man zumindest die meisten/groben Fake-Akkus erkennen kann. MotoG4 sagt mir gerade nichts, aber vielleicht bekommt man dafür ja noch originale Akkus aus seriösen Quellen. Man sollte eben einfach nur nicht zu leichtsinnig mit Lithium-Akkus (Li-Ion, LiFePo4 usw) umgehen. Es ist ja nicht so das täglich hunderttausende explodieren oder in Brand geraten. Aber sie können es nun mal, und das sollte man beim Umgang mit ihnen auch bedenken.

Und da immer mehr Akkus in den Haushalt einziehen, und damit auch immer mehr gefälschte Akkus bzw. Fake-/Schrott-Akkus in den Handel gelangen, die häufig nicht mit der Präzision gefertigt werden, wie es bei den namenhaften Herstellern üblich ist, steigt eben auch das Risiko von Fehlfunktionen immer weiter an.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [Update 19.09.18 - Warnmeldung von Amazon/Sony]*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvYlfZCOacE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und hier mal ein Video um zu zeigen welche Leistung Lithium-Akkus (hier vom Typ 38120) abgeben können (die Temperaturanzeige im kleinen Bild geht nur bis 330° weil das Gerät keine höheren Werte anzeigen kann!):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMUBBAiFX6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2022)

Kurzes Update:

Die Akku-Lotterie gibt es jetzt sogar beim Kauf von zb. bei Händlern als "wie neu" gekauften Smartphones (erstes Video), die keinen originalen Akku mehr enthalten, und selbst die Experten zugeben, dass das ein Glücksspiel ist, ob man einen guten Ersatzakku erwischt hat, oder nicht. Ob man jetzt vom Anbieter "SWAPPIE" suggeriert bekommt dass da ein originaler Akku drin stecken müsste oder nicht, mal ganz außen vor gelassen.

Das Video ist evtl. etwas anstrengend anzuschauen, da sich einige der dargestellten Personen vorher scheinbar irgendwas reingezogen haben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMLT5X0VzuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Beim "Makita-Fake-Akku" ist zu sehen, dass die Zellenüberwachung im Akku quasi nicht existent ist. Auch wenn dieser Umstand im Video (sowie einigen Kommentaren) mMn ein wenig verharmlost wird, würde ich von solchen Akkus definitiv abraten. Ein solcher Akku aus mehreren in Reihe geschalteten Zellen ohne Batteriemanagementsystem kann mit zunehmenden Lade- und Entladezyklen einfach nicht gut gehen, da die Zellen zwangsläufig auseinander driften müssen. Im besten Fall ist der Akku nach zb. 300 statt 1000 Zyklen einfach nur defekt (obwohl vielleicht nur 1 Zelle defekt ist), im schlimmsten Fall "knallt" es beim laden oder entladen des Akkus...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIS_IIsxh7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hierzu noch ein Video von Makita:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1BXGqu8nrEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und natürlich auch immer noch andere elektronische Geräte von der Fake-Problematik betroffen. Hier ein "original" Apple-USB-Charger und ein offensichtlicher Fake-USB-Charger. Allerdings ist auch der angebliche original Charger ein Fake.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wi-b9k-0KfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und natürlich sollte man Hochleistungszellen niemals leichtsinnig transportieren, zb. lose in der Hosentasche. Sowas kann ganz schnell richtig böse enden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfiL0orHipc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Auch sehr interessant:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Tnnb-OXu5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Übrigens: Auch ein eigentlich sicheres Gerät kann potentiell zur Gefahr werden, wenn man ein "schlechtes" Ladegerät (zb. 230V-USB-Charger) anklemmt. Es gibt nämlich auch 230V auf USB-Adapter, die bei einem Defekt die Eingangsspannung (230V!) direkt auf den USB-Ausgang leiten. Da nutzt dann eventuell auch die beste Schutzschaltung im Verbraucher (Powerbank, Smartphone, ...) nichts mehr, wenn statt 5V (und 10Watt, 20Watt, 30Watt...) plötzlich 230V (und abgesicherte 16A bzw. >3500Watt) anliegen.

Vielleicht ist es doch keine schlechte Idee zumindest zum Laden, wie hier im Thread schon erwähnt, eine Mikrowelle, einen Backofen, oder einen extra Tresor o.ä. zu verwenden, wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will. Oder zumindest in der Nähe eines Rauchmelders zu laden. 

Und noch bissl was allgemeines bzgl. Fakes usw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=konw9JFmY9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. April 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> 
> Die Akku-Lotterie gibt es jetzt sogar beim Kauf von zb. bei Händlern als "wie neu" gekauften Smartphones (erstes Video), die keinen originalen Akku mehr enthalten, und selbst die Experten zugeben, dass das ein Glücksspiel ist, ob man einen guten Ersatzakku erwischt hat, oder nicht.


Ich hab schon einen gefälschten Akku im Großmarkt gekauft als Lieferung direkt von Samsung.
Wenn man den originalen daneben legt, sieht man kleine Abweichungen und Prüfzeichen fehlen.

Und selbst leere Akkus (0,8V) haben noch so viel Energie, daß Schweißbänder 16 x0,6mm) glühen, wie im Video oben.

Sicher kann man nur gehen, wenn man den originalen Akku mitnimmt und vergleicht.
Der bestellte muß absolut identisch sein, sonst hat man mit Sicherheit einen Nachbau.


----------

